# Ciao a tutti sono una New Entry ...



## Pleasure (7 Febbraio 2013)

:cincin2:


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :cincin2:


se bevi da solo........


----------



## Pleasure (7 Febbraio 2013)

:cincin2::cincin2::cincin2::cincin2::cincin2::cincin2:
:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :cincin2:


 Se cerchi qualcuno per tradire, eccomi! 

Benvenuta/o

Si si sei donna, ma se non vedo e tocco...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se bevi da solo........



A me sembra bona, a te gas?


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me sembra bona, a te gas?


stavo giusto giusto, cercando di guardare in mezzo alle gambe per ....
non ho capito se è un lui o una lei
dalle gambe si direbbe una lei

tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Circe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure di chi? Tuo o nostro?


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me sembra bona, a te gas?


claudio, io devo andare in riunione per cui non posso fare nulla di più per capire
prova a mettere una mano tra le gambe
se ti va male ti prendi un ceffone :smile:
ma se ti va bene....


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

CIao
sono un clone


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> claudio, io devo andare in riunione per cui non posso fare nulla di più per capire
> prova a mettere una mano tra le gambe
> se ti va male ti prendi un ceffone :smile:
> ma se ti va bene....


IL CAPITONE


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :cincin2:



O Jesus.
Non ho ancora letto nulla ma mi è sembrato il post di una che vende intimo usato...


Ok ok sono acida oggi.


Comunque benvenuta.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Pleasure di chi? Tuo o nostro?



verde mio.

mi hai fatta sobbalzare sulla sedia...


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2013)

luna69 ha detto:


> CIao
> sono un clone



il clone di chi?

Ma anche Tebina avrà il doppio avatar sotto?


Ora controllo.
Comunque è orribile.
Almeno che la maglietta sia rosa.


----------



## Pleasure (7 Febbraio 2013)

DONNA, DONNA
dentro e fuori...


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao sono un clone anche io.


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

Che paura. Nel mio non c'è.
Meno male, così nessuno sa chi è l'altro mio nick.





La mia identità segreta è salva.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Che paura. Nel mio non c'è.
> Meno male, così nessuno sa chi è l'altro mio nick.
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> DONNA, DONNA
> dentro e fuori...


dicci, dicci:smile:


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> DONNA, DONNA
> dentro e fuori...



senti donna dentro e fuori...
qua noi si ha la lavastoviglie!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> senti donna dentro e fuori...
> qua noi si ha la lavastoviglie!


ma magari... adesso che Daniele è in Cina... potrebbe stirare...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il clone di chi?
> 
> Ma anche Tebina avrà il doppio avatar sotto?
> 
> ...



Lo so è un pò difficile collegare i due nik
per ora terro l'anonimato....


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma magari... adesso che Daniele è in Cina... potrebbe stirare...



quoto
però prima mette il calice da lavare
metti che passa Ultimo e inciampa e si sbuccia un ginocchio??
poi ci spacca i maroni per una settimana


----------



## Circe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Dentro e fuori.....e so fortune! Beata te piacere....


----------



## Circe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> verde mio.
> 
> mi hai fatta sobbalzare sulla sedia...


E pensare che un tempo ti facevo arrabbiare!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Che paura. Nel mio non c'è.
> Meno male, così nessuno sa chi è l'altro mio nick.
> 
> 
> ...



quando si dice culo!


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

luna69 ha detto:


> Lo so è un pò difficile collegare i due nik
> per ora terro l'anonimato....


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me Admin si sta chiedendo dove ha sbagliato con noi


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quando si dice culo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Secondo me Admin si sta chiedendo dove ha sbagliato con noi


ma hai notato che qui c'è una DONNA DONNA dentro e fuori... e  i maschietti se la sono data in branco? Cosa vorrà dire, secondo te?


----------



## Hellseven (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :cincin2:


Rigorosamente rosso o può andar bene anche un bianco, bello freddo? E se fossero ....bollicine? Nostrane o francesi?:smile::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Rigorosamente rosso o può andar bene anche un bianco, bello freddo? E se fossero ....bollicine? Nostrane o francesi?:smile::up:



questo è un colpo basso, quando si parla di bollicine, nostrane o meglio d'oltralpe, si parla di me :wide-grin:

e questoè il mio motto.

Comunque, benvenuta.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo è un colpo basso, quando si parla di bollicine, nostrane o meglio d'oltralpe, si parla di me :wide-grin:
> 
> e questoView attachment 6508è il mio motto.
> 
> Comunque, benvenuta.


Questo invece non è il mio motto bensì il mio status :bere::cincin:



clikka sulla foto sopra


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

luna69 ha detto:


> Lo so è un pò difficile collegare i due nik
> per ora terro l'anonimato....


Ni*C*k.


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma hai notato che qui c'è una DONNA DONNA dentro e fuori... e  i maschietti se la sono data in branco? Cosa vorrà dire, secondo te?



...che la da via facile e quelli che sono qui sono dei morti di figa?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :cincin2:


vuoi i numeri dell'anonima alcolisti?


----------



## Hellseven (7 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vuoi i numeri dell'anonima alcolisti?


ah ah ah ah ah ah :rotfl::mexican:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :cincin2:




e poi?

benvenuta comunque


----------



## babsi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :cincin2:



Rieccomi ragazzi.
Vi sono mancata?
(...)
(scemi fatemici credere almeno un po' )

Cmq Pleasure fammi scommettere.
Traditrice?
o l'abito non fa il monaco?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Rieccomi ragazzi.
> Vi sono mancata?
> (...)
> (scemi fatemici credere almeno un po' )
> ...



non ha detto nulla di lei..solo che è donna ed è nuova...


di prima mano insomma...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ni*C*k.



è scritto nel regolamento 
che si scrive Nick e non Nik?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

luna69 ha detto:


> è scritto nel regolamento
> che si scrive Nick e non Nik?



Ho sempre voluto
chiederti, ma perchè
vai a capo
così?


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuta!:smile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2013)

fantozzi è lei?


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Rieccomi ragazzi.
> Vi sono mancata?
> (...)
> (scemi fatemici credere almeno un po' )
> ...


anche per me 

presa dagli esami? o ricordo male?


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao Babsi, bentornata a casa!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho sempre voluto





Joey Blow ha detto:


> chiederti, ma perchè
> vai a capo
> così?


vedila come un mistero
irrisolto...


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Rieccomi ragazzi.
> Vi sono mancata?
> (...)
> (scemi fatemici credere almeno un po' )


ciao, Babsi! Certo che mi sei mancata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Secondo me Admin si sta chiedendo dove ha sbagliato con noi



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2013)

l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo


Me lo sono perso....


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> DONNA, DONNA
> dentro e fuori...


Una presentazione carica di promesse... dove ci si mette in coda?

Ciao ben arrivata.

S*B


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fantozzi è lei?


:rotfl:

S*B


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma hai notato che qui c'è una DONNA DONNA dentro e fuori... e  i maschietti se la sono data in branco? Cosa vorrà dire, secondo te?


Non preoccupatevi donne... c'è sempre Rocco!

S*B


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> senti donna dentro e fuori...
> qua noi si ha la lavastoviglie!


ma abbiamo il fustino con le sorpresine


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> IL CAPITONE


:up:


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

luna69 ha detto:


> Lo so è un pò difficile collegare i due nik
> per ora terro l'anonimato....


a me piace il numero


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ha detto nulla di lei..solo che è donna ed è nuova...
> 
> 
> di prima mano insomma...


secondo me è vergine


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma hai notato che qui c'è una DONNA DONNA dentro e fuori... e  i maschietti se la sono data in branco? Cosa vorrà dire, secondo te?


che non è abbastanza sciupata per prenderla sotto le nostre ali :rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> che non è abbastanza sciupata per prenderla sotto le nostre ali :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

luna69 ha detto:


> è scritto nel regolamento
> che si scrive Nick e non Nik?


nick è l'abbreviazione di nickname, e nel gergo telefonico è diventato nik. va bene tutto


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> che non è abbastanza sciupata per prenderla sotto le nostre ali :rotfl:


Che bel nick: Sciupata!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho sempre voluto
> chiederti, ma perchè
> vai a capo
> così?


ha
il
fia-
to
cor-
to


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ha
> il
> fia-
> to
> ...


Era:

ha il
fiato
corto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che bel nick: Sciupata!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sssssssh ... ora si clona


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che bel nick: Sciupata!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ferita 
Devastata
Sbriciolata
Disamorata
Innominata (questo è carino)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era:
> 
> ha il
> fiato
> corto


sapevi che si chiama: burst-writing?

è una tecnica usata da gente che annota tutti i pensieri in via abituale e non riesce mai a completare una frase (o un pensiero, se è per quello)? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sapevi che si chiama: burst-writing?
> 
> è una tecnica usata da gente che annota tutti i pensieri in via abituale e non riesce mai a completare una frase (o un pensiero, se è per quello)? :rotfl:


Non lo sapevo ma ormai danno un nome a tutto. ChISsA' CoMe ChIaMaNo lA "tEcNicA" dI ChI ScRiVe CoSì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo ma ormai danno un nome a tutto. ChISsA' CoMe ChIaMaNo lA "tEcNicA" dI ChI ScRiVe CoSì.


tRoLliSh?

C'è ma non mi ricordo. Un vicino tipo di scriuttura è Camel-Case, dove si crive tutto unito, ma per distinguere le parole si usano le maiuscole. Penso che sia stata inventata dai programmatori Java-Script.

èTempoDiFinireConQuesteCazzate :rotfl:


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sapevi che si chiama: burst-writing?
> 
> è una tecnica usata da gente che annota tutti i pensieri in via abituale e non riesce mai a completare una frase (o un pensiero, se è per quello)? :rotfl:


Magari sta solo scrivendo su uno schermo molto piccolo senza l'acapo automatico.

Qualcuno gioca a Ruzzle? Il mio nick è Zodyako_72.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non preoccupatevi donne... c'è sempre *Rocco!
> *
> S*B


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Ha un colorino sospetto... sesso orale e patatine fritte non vanno d'accordo ...


S*B


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Magari sta solo scrivendo su uno schermo molto piccolo senza l'acapo automatico.
> 
> Qualcuno gioca a Ruzzle? Il mio nick è Zodyako_72.
> 
> ...


:up:

Per tutto


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ha un colorino sospetto... sesso orale e patatine fritte non vanno d'accordo ...
> 
> 
> S*B



non faccio sesso orale.
Ho l'ormone zombie totale,quindi evita di fare lo spiritoso perchè non è aria o ti mando la maledizione del pipino mollo.

:blank:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Magari sta solo scrivendo su uno schermo molto piccolo senza l'acapo automatico.
> 
> Qualcuno gioca a Ruzzle? Il mio nick è Zodyako_72.
> 
> S*B


Scrivendo, mi sono ricordato di un mio cliente che appartiene a questa "categoria" di scrittori ... fanatico di Skype e MSN ... e di cellulari. E' vero che potrebbe derivare dall'utilizzo di dispositivi stretti, ma il burst-writer pensa intensamente per qualche istante e poi lascia cadere ogni attenzione e concentrazione ... anche perché tendenzialmente lo fa con tutti che conosce e con tutti contemporaneamente.

E' anche sintomo di persone che possono fare molte cose contemporaneamente (contrariamente, io sono mono-task), ma nessuna veramente dedicata.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


questo *non* è un smilie che metterò in evidenza


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> IL CAPITONE


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> claudio, io devo andare in riunione per cui non posso fare nulla di più per capire
> prova a mettere una mano tra le gambe
> se ti va male ti prendi un ceffone :smile:
> ma se ti va bene....



Stardo sei!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Magari sta solo scrivendo su uno schermo molto piccolo senza l'acapo automatico.
> 
> Qualcuno gioca a Ruzzle? Il mio nick è Zodyako_72.
> 
> S*B



aggiunto!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *non faccio sesso orale.
> *Ho l'ormone zombie totale,quindi evita di fare lo spiritoso perchè non è aria o ti mando la maledizione del pipino mollo.
> 
> :blank:


....è morto un mito.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ni*C*k.



Nickname


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo



:scared:



















































































































:gabinetto:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Una presentazione carica di promesse... dove ci si mette in coda?
> 
> Ciao ben arrivata.
> 
> S*B


Prendi il numerino, primo io secondo gas.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

ad ogni modo pare che un po' di new entry siano piuttosto giovani e finalmente possiamo svecchiare questo luogo di vecchioni obsoleti e fatiscenti


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo pare che un po' di new entry siano piuttosto giovani e finalmente possiamo svecchiare questo luogo di vecchioni obsoleti e fatiscenti


dove andrai?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo pare che un po' di new entry siano piuttosto giovani e finalmente possiamo svecchiare questo luogo di vecchioni obsoleti e fatiscenti



Effettivamente eravamo in minoranza, vero Minerva?


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendi il numerino, primo io secondo gas.


così mi dici..... :rotfl:


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo pare che un po' di new entry siano piuttosto giovani e finalmente possiamo svecchiare questo luogo di vecchioni obsoleti e fatiscenti


:bleble:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> così mi dici..... :rotfl:


Ok!! secondo io, primo tu! poi se esce il capitone non venirmi a dire nulla.


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendi il numerino, primo io secondo gas.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok!! secondo io, primo tu! poi se esce il capitone non venirmi a dire nulla.


non puoi cambiare le carte in tavola
prima hai affermato di essere il primo
poi ti fai prendere dal panico?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo pare che un po' di new entry siano piuttosto giovani e finalmente possiamo svecchiare questo luogo di vecchioni obsoleti e fatiscenti


parla per te


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini* 
l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo





ah ah ah ah ah nooooo non sono un travestito !
Ho 38 anni, sono donna a tutti gli effetti, ho convissuto per molti anni ma non sono mai stata sposata,
sono single, ho avuto qualche avventura ma anche delle fregature e non sono vergine apa:
se tradisco (ed è capitato) è perchè non amo più la persona che mi sta affianco a quel punto lascio.
Se sono mai stata tradita?!? si, sono stata con un uomo sposato molto più grande di me, il quale
stava comodamente con un piede in due scarpe...dunque per forza ho un peso sulla testa.. apa:
Se un uomo cerca da me solo sesso...preferisco, naturalmente, che non mi racconti favole,
che sia chiaro subito! se invece scopro che mi raggira mooooltoo bene...anche se mi piace sessualmente da morire,
non riesco più ad avere nessun tipo di rapporto con lui.
Ed è un peccato... 

mmmm cos'altro posso dire ?!? mi verrà in mente poi...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non puoi cambiare le carte in tavola
> prima hai affermato di essere il primo
> poi ti fai prendere dal panico?


Leggi il mio nick. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini*
> l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo
> 
> 
> ...


ma tu non sapevi che lui era sposato?


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi il mio nick. :rotfl::rotfl:


leggi il mio :scoreggia:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ah ah ah ah ah nooooo non sono un travestito !
> Ho 38 anni, sono donna a tutti gli effetti, ho convissuto per molti anni ma non sono mai stata sposata,
> sono single, ho avuto qualche avventura ma anche delle fregature e non sono vergine apa:
> se tradisco (ed è capitato) è perchè non amo più la persona che mi sta affianco a quel punto lascio.
> ...


ma la domanda è ... come mai su tradinet???


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini*
> l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo
> 
> 
> ...



Mica sarai una ex di Lothar?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini*
> l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo
> 
> 
> ...



Sul rosso non ho capito, sembra tu dire che sei stata tradita. Ma nel continuare il discorso, perchè sembra tu lo continui, il tutto diventa poco chiaro, cioè scrivi, " sono stata con un uomo sposato molto più grande di me" come se tu avessi due matrimoni, uno dove sei stata tradita, l'altro dove sei sposata con un uomo sposato. Sicuro di essere stato chiarissimo, le riporgo un caloroso saluto ed un brindisi alle sue belle gambe. :cincin2:


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini*
> l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo
> 
> 
> ...


possiamo crederci come no, per cui attendiamo una dimostrazione pratica

Ultimo non se la sente di provare, per cui tocca a me :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul rosso non ho capito, sembra tu dire che sei stata tradita. Ma nel continuare il discorso, perchè sembra tu lo continui, il tutto diventa poco chiaro, cioè scrivi, " sono stata con un uomo sposato molto più grande di me" come se tu avessi due matrimoni, uno dove sei stata tradita, l'altro dove sei sposata con un uomo sposato. Sicuro di essere stato chiarissimo, le riporgo un caloroso saluto ed un brindisi alle sue belle gambe. :cincin2:


ma prima di bere il vino, la prossima volta, mangia qualcosa...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> leggi il mio :scoreggia:



Insomma come dire, Ultimo :scoreggia:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma prima di bere il vino, la prossima volta, mangia qualcosa...



Uffa... vuoi forse dirmi che non si è capito nulla?


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ..........*anche se mi piace sessualmente da morire, ma non riesco ad avere ........ lui.
> Ed è un peccato...
> 
> *mmmm cos'altro posso dire ?!? mi verrà in mente poi...


lo sapevo che avresti finito per dire che è un peccato avermi perso e che ci avresti ripensato. 

BUONGUSTAIA.


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uffa... vuoi forse dirmi che non si è capito nulla?



già


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me è vergine


avvolta nel cellophane....:up:


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avvolta nel cellophane....:up:


e nastrata ben bene


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avvolta nel cellophane....:up:



Guarda che è una donna.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che è una donna.


dentro e fuori si avevo letto....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dentro e fuori si avevo letto....


E che centra il cellophane-preservativo. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dentro e fuori si avevo letto....


anche sopra e sotto? Ma tu Annù ti senti più donna dentro o più donna fuori? Come ti senti Annù?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uffa... vuoi forse dirmi che non si è capito nulla?


ho provato anche a leggere a rovescio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini*
> l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo
> 
> 
> ...


mi mandi pure il curriculum in mp
terremo in evidenza, nel caso

cia


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho provato anche a leggere a rovescio.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Bene mi ritengo soddisfatto allora.L'intento era quello.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi mandi pure il curriculum in mp
> terremo in evidenza, nel caso
> 
> cia



Non se ne parla proprio! qua tutto in pubblico si deve fare. :incazzato:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ah ah ah ah ah nooooo non sono un travestito !
> Ho 38 anni, sono donna a tutti gli effetti, ho convissuto per molti anni ma non sono mai stata sposata,
> sono single, ho avuto qualche avventura ma anche delle fregature e non sono vergine apa:


Eglino sono un peccato sia la mancanza di verginità, dovuta sicuramente a qualche sorta di deflorazione rituale, che l'ostentato non travestitismo, che è sempre cosa gradita a Carnevale.

S'attende la continuazione di questo strip-poker storico-geografico.
Weljakwumô!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eglino sono un peccato sia la mancanza di verginità, dovuta sicuramente a qualche sorta di deflorazione rituale, che l'ostentato non travestitismo, che è sempre cosa gradita a Carnevale.
> 
> S'attende la continuazione di questo strip-poker storico-geografico.
> Weljakwumô!



A parte Weljakwumô non ho capito nulla, potresti spiegare meglio?

Grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi mandi pure il curriculum in mp
> terremo in evidenza, nel caso
> 
> cia


anche a te lo chiedo:sei più donna dentro o più donna fuori? E se sei più donna fuori, o dentro, QUANTO sei più donna e perchè?
Ma se una è donna dentro... da cosa si vede?
Oggi sono inquieta, un sacco di quesiti mi assillano, chiedo ausilio.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche sopra e sotto? Ma tu Annù ti senti più donna dentro o più donna fuori? Come ti senti Annù?


:rotfl:
oggi una schifezza....

ho tagliato i capelli...
non che li avessi lunghi ma adesso sono corti corti...
stamattina erano tutti in aria..mio marito mi ha preso per il culo per mezzora...

sembravo






ecco questo...


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche a te lo chiedo:sei più donna dentro o più donna fuori? E se sei più donna fuori, o dentro, QUANTO sei più donna e perchè?
> Ma se una è donna dentro... da cosa si vede?
> *Oggi sono inquieta*, un sacco di quesiti mi assillano, chiedo ausilio.


noto


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eglino sono un peccato sia la mancanza di verginità, dovuta sicuramente a qualche sorta di deflorazione rituale, che l'ostentato non travestitismo, che è sempre cosa gradita a Carnevale.
> 
> S'attende la continuazione di questo strip-poker storico-geografico.
> Weljakwumô!


Ma certi rituali che coinvolgono tutto il villaggio non hanno alcunche' di abietto,anzi,sono piu' istruttivi di tante sedicenti maestrine che rovinano i pupi alle elementari,trasformandoli da innocenti ad ignoranti,e certe trasformazioni sono quasi irreversibili!!!
Che poi travestirsi una quarantena prima di pasqua sia un'usanza va bene,negli altri 325 giorni del periplo solare insomma.....ma li' va a gusti.


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> oggi una schifezza....
> 
> ho tagliato i capelli...
> ...


ti ha preso per culo perchè perchè lo trovava meno scompigliato?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte Weljakwumô non ho capito nulla, potresti spiegare meglio?
> 
> Grazie.


Non ti crucciare: talora ciò che appare come un cubo di Rubik si rivela essere uno schema di sudoku.

Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti ha preso per culo perchè perchè lo trovava meno scompigliato?



non ho capito stavolta.....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non ti crucciare: talora ciò che appare come un cubo di Rubik si rivela essere uno schema di sudoku.
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.



Eccome se si!! Yes, da,we.  Insomma, SI.


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito stavolta.....


male!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito stavolta.....


mangiato pesante? (cit. Stermy(Stermy, torna, 'sto forum aspetta attè))


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma certi rituali che coinvolgono tutto il villaggio non hanno alcunche' di abietto,anzi,sono piu' istruttivi di tante sedicenti maestrine che rovinano i pupi alle elementari,trasformandoli da innocenti ad ignoranti,e certe trasformazioni sono quasi irreversibili!!!
> Che poi travestirsi una quarantena prima di pasqua sia un'usanza va bene,negli altri 325 giorni del periplo solare insomma.....ma li' va a gusti.


Gusti?
Essi sono la cosa migliore sulla quale disputare, sputare ed anche putare e basta.
Come le cicale che friniscono solo d'estate, certe maccheronate in cui, alla fioca luce di un lampione in cortile, mangi altrettanti insetti quanta pasta scadente e malcotta, sono piacevolezze momentanee e caduche, giacchè essere si tramutano in noiosità iperstrazianti ma, data la loro mancanza di intestini, di morte precoce e preordinata, nonchè bisognosi di un dremel(r) per ricavane un budello gentile surrogato.

E gli amanti del bricolage ringraziano.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Annù*

Ci sono donne che con i capelli corti sono di un sexy incredibile.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eccome se si!! Yes, da,we.  Insomma, SI.


L'importante è capirsi!


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mangiato pesante? (cit. Stermy(Stermy, torna, 'sto forum aspetta attè))


ha mangiato molto pesante


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che con i capelli corti sono di un sexy incredibile.


la mia idea era il taglio tipo emma marone..

ma non abbiamo gli stessi capelli..credo di averne molti di più...:unhappy:


----------



## gas (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che con i capelli corti sono di un sexy incredibile.


tanto non te la da


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> male!


lo so....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'importante è capirsi!


:cincin2: Nero D'avola!! se le va!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tanto non te la da



l'ho rimessa nel cellophane....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la mia idea era il taglio tipo emma marone..
> 
> ma non abbiamo gli stessi capelli..credo di averne molti di più...:unhappy:



Ecco, tra le gambe della new entry e la marone che ho visto..... Quanto è bella la marone del vivo!!!


Tra le gambe metaforicamente, nsi sa mai che non mi si capisca e...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :cincin2: Nero D'avola!! se le va!


Allora friggo un paio di chili di costine per accompagnare il vinello e prevenire il bruciore di stomaco!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gusti?
> Essi sono la cosa migliore sulla quale disputare, sputare ed anche putare e basta.
> Come le cicale che friniscono solo d'estate, certe maccheronate in cui, alla fioca luce di un lampione in cortile, mangi altrettanti insetti quanta pasta scadente e malcotta, sono piacevolezze momentanee e caduche, giacchè essere si tramutano in noiosità iperstrazianti ma, data la loro mancanza di intestini, di morte precoce e preordinata, nonchè bisognosi di un dremel(r) per ricavane un budello gentile surrogato.
> 
> E gli amanti del bricolage ringraziano.


Ma sputazzare e' attivita' vile,maschia e purificante,roba d'altri tempi,quando per vincere una guerra non servivano satelliti,caccia da miliardi di dollari e bustarelle pesanti da distribuire in certi consessi internazionali frequentati da sudati panzoni impazienti di andarsene in qualche paradiso tropicale con la baldracca portaborse ed il mandingo con la borsa.......bastava,dicevo,lanciare con la ballista un bel tisico oltre le mura cittadine,e farlo scatarrare per ogni dove...avresto ottenuto un effetto deflagrante,un po' come fingere d'essere una donna,mettere la foto di un culo depilato,ed attendere che i becchi facciano a gara a chi emula meglio Enzo Maiorca.
Con la differenza che quello si immergeva in mare e non beveva,loro invece pasturano nelle acque nere.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tanto non te la da



Senti bello! io quello che voglio lo prendo! o vogliono o non vogliono, te capì?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Allora friggo un paio di chili di costine per accompagnare il vinello e prevenire il bruciore di stomaco!


buoneeeeeeeeeee
posso venire anche io.....





porto il pane ok?


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti bello! io quello che voglio lo prendo! o vogliono o non vogliono, te capì?


Tu lo prendi sempre...ne ero certo!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti bello! io quello che voglio lo prendo! o vogliono o non vogliono, te capì?


e cambia disco...

lo abbiamo capito...


se vuoi te la faxo così te la pigli ok?....


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> oggi una schifezza....
> 
> ho tagliato i capelli...
> ...


annù, capisco che siamo tutti amici, ma certe confidenze è meglio tenersele per se, non pensi?.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche a te lo chiedo:*sei più donna dentro o più donna fuori?* E se sei più donna fuori, o dentro, QUANTO sei più donna e perchè?
> *Ma se una è donna dentro... da cosa si vede?*
> Oggi sono inquieta, un sacco di quesiti mi assillano, chiedo ausilio.


se una è donna dentro si vede da come fa i pompini

io sono donna fuori, chitarrista con la barba e i bicipiti da urlo dentro


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Allora friggo un paio di chili di costine per accompagnare il vinello e prevenire il bruciore di stomaco!



Hai scritto bene, un paio di chili credo possano bastare, non ci sono altri invitati vero?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> annù, capisco che siamo tutti amici, ma certe confidenze è meglio tenersele per se, non pensi?.


e figurati ....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e cambia disco...
> 
> lo abbiamo capito...
> 
> ...



Addrumu u facse!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Addrumu u facse!


io mi siedo..ok?...




:rotfl:


eppure non ho mai provato a fotocopiarmelmela:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *se una è donna dentro si vede da come fa i pompini*
> 
> io sono donna fuori, chitarrista con la barba e i bicipiti da urlo dentro



 ma la proprietà è simmetrica? 

:saggio:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se una è donna dentro si vede da come fa i pompini
> 
> io sono donna fuori, chitarrista con la barba e i bicipiti da urlo dentro


E quindi lo succhi come farebbe Petrucci o lui:








?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io mi siedo..ok?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fotocopiarmela. ecco...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma sputazzare e' attivita' vile,maschia e purificante,roba d'altri tempi,quando per vincere una guerra non servivano satelliti,caccia da miliardi di dollari e bustarelle pesanti da distribuire in certi consessi internazionali frequentati da sudati panzoni impazienti di andarsene in qualche paradiso tropicale con la baldracca portaborse ed il mandingo con la borsa.......bastava,dicevo,lanciare con la ballista un bel tisico oltre le mura cittadine,e farlo scatarrare per ogni dove...avresto ottenuto un effetto deflagrante,un po' come fingere d'essere una donna,mettere la foto di un culo depilato,ed attendere che i becchi facciano a gara a chi emula meglio Enzo Maiorca.
> Con la differenza che quello si immergeva in mare e non beveva,loro invece pasturano nelle acque nere.


Ah, le gran sorsate di muco nasale che ben fanno dimenticare l'aroma e la consistenza dello smeraldino catarro del tisico bolso e debosciato.
Esse sono un diversivo simpatico e maleodorante al nepente ed alla rosolia, non la santa, che si attaccano come chele di granchio scabre e salmastre alle tempie dei satiri tricofalluti che, come il re dalle oprecchie asinine, va dal barbitonsote pubico che lo acconcia colle braci invece che con le forbici.
Son anche un diversivo, al pari dei fumogeni negli stadi e dei copi di tosse che coprono le puzzette, tali sogni dei creazionisti, quelli che sono ancora lì a mangiare il frutto della prostituzione attaccato all'albero dei conigli.
Solito sollazzo strapagato che durerà poco.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io mi siedo..ok?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Che bello! che onore se la fotocopia solo pimmia!! solo pimmia eh!! 

Immagina come si può fotocopiare invece...... 

Sto a pensare come invece si possa fotocopiare la tua.......

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai scritto bene, un paio di chili credo possano bastare, non ci sono altri invitati vero?


Basta che chi si aggiunge porti un po' costine anche lui...
Astenersi emuli d'annunziani.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma la proprietà è simmetrica?
> 
> :saggio:


... anche transitiva?:saggio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Basta che chi si aggiunge porti un po' costine anche lui...
> Astenersi emuli d'annunziani.


io porto la pancetta, la salsiccia la porta lui.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la mia idea era il taglio tipo emma marone..
> 
> ma non abbiamo gli stessi capelli..credo di averne molti di più...:unhappy:


io porto spesso l'asimmetrico pure bicolorato con abbinamenti castano, biondo platino, rosso violino-rosso più chiaro, castano-rosso etc
ammetto che ci starebbe un chissenefrega


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Basta che chi si aggiunge porti un po' costine anche lui...
> Astenersi emuli d'annunziani.



io
io
io
mi piacciono le costine molto......




sbav.







occhiverdi non è ancora morto?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buoneeeeeeeeeee
> posso venire anche io.....
> 
> 
> ...



Venghino siore e siori! Venghino!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io porto la pancetta, la salsiccia la porta lui.





slurp...
sbav...


cazzo sono ancora le 11....



ultimamente avrò un esercito di vermi solitari nello stomaco....

una fame cosmica...


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io porto la pancetta, la salsiccia la porta lui.


ma non posso portarla per tutti la salsiccia, conoscendovi, non basterebbe.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Basta che chi si aggiunge porti un po' costine anche lui...
> Astenersi emuli d'annunziani.



Perfetto!

La prossima volta non nominiamo lui, è tirchio.

Io vado al bar va! se si aggiungono persone è un piacere soltanto, per loro!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io porto spesso l'asimmetrico pure bicolorato con abbinamenti castano, biondo platino, rosso violino-rosso più chiaro, castano-rosso etc
> ammetto che ci starebbe un chissenefrega



bicolorato l'ho fatto una volta...quando li ho rasati lateralmente....(ma sarò scema?...)


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io porto la pancetta, la salsiccia la porta lui.


Se intendi il party come un buono gratuito per la liposuzione, forse hai frainteso...


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ma non posso portarla per tutti la salsiccia, conoscendovi, non basterebbe.


Se vengo io,la salcicca basta a tutti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> occhiverdi non è ancora morto?


sembrerà incredibile ma sono troppo occupato a lavorare.... non sto seguendo. Oggi è tutto un +1


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi lo succhi come farebbe Petrucci o lui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esattamente


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, le gran sorsate di muco nasale che ben fanno dimenticare l'aroma e la consistenza dello smeraldino catarro del tisico bolso e debosciato.
> Esse sono un diversivo simpatico e maleodorante al nepente ed alla rosolia, non la santa, che si attaccano come chele di granchio scabre e salmastre alle tempie dei satiri tricofalluti che, come il re dalle oprecchie asinine, va dal barbitonsote pubico che lo acconcia colle braci invece che con le forbici.
> Son anche un diversivo, al pari dei fumogeni negli stadi e dei copi di tosse che coprono le puzzette, tali sogni dei creazionisti, quelli che sono ancora lì a mangiare il frutto della prostituzione attaccato all'albero dei conigli.
> Solito sollazzo strapagato che durerà poco.


Par di sentirti dileggiare i vani sforzi degl'empi e de l'incolti (non i suoli vergini,ben s'intenda),nel loro vano inseguire il moto delle stelle,ignoranti della rotazione quadriennale dei raccolti e vieppiu' saganati ad inseguire la fine dell'arcobaleno,alla ricerca di quel pentolone d'oro che non e' mai esistito se non nella loro povera testolina bacata.
Ma perche' togliere i sogni beceri dagli appetiti trifoli ai teschi bifori dei famoni miseri?
Non ti curar delle loro consumate chiappe rosse,nello scimmiario non li riconoscera' nessuno.
E magari il babbuino alfa sara' pure lieto di un cambio di buco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se intendi il party come un buono gratuito per la liposuzione, forse hai frainteso...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: temevo... ma se dicevo che portavo la salsiccia poteva andare peggio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Comunque tranqui, pancetta di maiale... quella con l'osso. E aceto balsamico


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: temevo... ma se dicevo che portavo la salsiccia poteva andare peggio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Comunque tranqui, *pancetta di maiale... quella con l'osso. E aceto balsam*ico





sto svenendo giuro....
(e non per lo stesso motivo di occhiv. )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io porto spesso *l'asimmetrico* pure bicolorato con abbinamenti castano, biondo platino, rosso violino-rosso più chiaro, castano-rosso etc
> ammetto che ci starebbe un chissenefrega



ma sul lato corto,  quanto corti i capelli?


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se vengo io,la salcicca basta a tutti.


ma non dovevi operarti?




io vado al bar con claudio, vediamo se riesco a scroccare un'arancina ed un caffè.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se intendi il party come un buono gratuito per la liposuzione, forse hai frainteso...


:rofl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto!
> 
> La prossima volta non nominiamo lui, è tirchio.
> 
> Io vado al bar va! se si aggiungono persone è un piacere soltanto, per loro!


In molti stanno offrendo la propria salsiccia...

Ok, tagliatele alla base, togliete la pelle e buttatele sul BBQ!

Mentre aspettate, frustatevi col rosmarino.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Domani*



lui ha detto:


> ma non dovevi operarti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si domani.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sul lato corto, quanto corti i capelli?


ecco li ho tagliati come la prima..il ciuffo però è un pochino più corto...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esattamente






farsi la barba prima. grazie


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ma alla fine s'è capito se la new entry è uomo o donna?

chè di rileggermi tutto il 3d non ho voglia


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: temevo... ma se dicevo che portavo la salsiccia poteva andare peggio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Comunque tranqui, pancetta di maiale... quella con l'osso. E aceto balsamico



E' da ieri che rifletto.

Ma sbri sarà un uomo?

Eliade?

Annuccia? 


Minerva? 



Bohhh!!

Colpa della new entry!


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco li ho tagliati come la prima..il ciuffo però è un pochino più corto...


la penso proprio come prima.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si domani.


un ultimo sfogo, bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco li ho tagliati come la prima..il ciuffo però è un pochino più corto...



io ce li ho proprio così, da mo


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In molti stanno offrendo la propria salsiccia...
> 
> Ok, tagliatele alla base, togliete la pelle e buttatele sul BBQ!
> 
> Mentre aspettate, frustatevi col rosmarino.



Quoto e se posso approvo.  Altro non voglio aggiungere.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma non dovevi operarti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come minimo posso pagare, come massimo pure. 




































Non mi chiamo ne minimo ne massimo però.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io ce li ho proprio così, da mo



calabrisella?


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come minimo posso pagare, come massimo pure.
> mi chiamo ne minimo ne massimo però.


amunì.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma alla fine s'è capito se la new entry è uomo o donna?
> 
> chè di rileggermi tutto il 3d non ho voglia



Donna


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io ce li ho proprio così, da mo


lateralmente sono un pochino più rasati..(sigh)

fino a 7 mesi fa li avevo lunghi..
poi hom iniziato a tagliare...
tagliare..sfrangiare...tagliare...
e adesso credo di aver poco da tagliare...


devo abituarmici...

però mi sento leggera....
li asciugo in un secondo.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco li ho tagliati come la prima..il ciuffo però è un pochino più corto...



Bleah!! 

Se devono essere corti lo devono essere! Il capello della donna è fantastico e corto si nota! poi se ha un "cranio" ( espressione schifosa) rotondo mmmmmmm è molto sexy! 



Aspetto ancora il facse!


















Per gli ometti: si si lo so c'è altro della donna che è fantastico.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lateralmente sono un pochino più rasati..(sigh)
> 
> fino a 7 mesi fa li avevo lunghi..
> poi hom iniziato a tagliare...
> ...



La comodità dei capelli corti è innegabile. Prima li avevo alle spalle e tra creme balsamo asciugarli stirarli trattarli .... due palle!

Però sono molto più belli..


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Par di sentirti dileggiare i vani sforzi degl'empi e de l'incolti (non i suoli vergini,ben s'intenda),nel loro vano inseguire il moto delle stelle,ignoranti della rotazione quadriennale dei raccolti e vieppiu' saganati ad inseguire la fine dell'arcobaleno,alla ricerca di quel pentolone d'oro che non e' mai esistito se non nella loro povera testolina bacata.
> Ma perche' togliere i sogni beceri dagli appetiti trifoli ai teschi bifori dei famoni miseri?
> Non ti curar delle loro consumate chiappe rosse,nello scimmiario non li riconoscera' nessuno.
> E magari il babbuino alfa sara' pure lieto di un cambio di buco.


Tu vai sorteggiando nell'urna cranica, in cui molte ceneri sonoi state raggrumate dopo l'opera di stormi di spazzini dei funeral party più fashon e trendy del nord Corea (sempre con te luminoso e styloso leader!), le vanaglorie più apocalittiche di certi pirgopolinicei e garzoneschi grattuggia-cocchi, con una tale insperata dose di trinoline e svenevolezze che neppure un milione di maniscalchi che lavorano su tre turni in una fabbrica uzbeka potrebbero ferrare più saldamente.
3 e 77 sulla ruota di Bari e su tutte.
Per i prossimi sette anni.
Vincerai!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> amunì.



Amuninni picciuottu! amuninni a manciari ca un ghiuornu manciati amaiessiri!


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bicolorato l'ho fatto una volta...quando li ho rasati lateralmente....(ma sarò scema?...)








più o meno lavoro con questo taglio colorando il rasato laterale e una ciocca del ciuffo e altre varianti


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: temevo... ma se dicevo che portavo la salsiccia poteva andare peggio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Comunque tranqui, pancetta di maiale... quella con l'osso. E aceto balsamico


Uh, quella con l'osso è da intenditrici!

Lode alle botti di rovere!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lateralmente sono un pochino più rasati..(sigh)
> 
> *fino a 7 mesi fa li avevo lunghi..
> poi hom iniziato a tagliare...
> ...



dovevi cambiare qualcosa nella tua vita, vero?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Altro non voglio aggiungere.


Sospettavo che, dopo gli ultimi sviluppi, non avresti voluto aggiungere anche la tua...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più o meno lavoro con questo taglio colorando il rasato laterale e una ciocca del ciuffo e altre varianti



perfetto assomiglia al mio..il ciuffo è più cortino..


anche io li volevo far rossi(li ho già portati)...
ma ho preferito rimandare...


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu vai sorteggiando nell'urna cranica, in cui molte ceneri sonoi state raggrumate dopo l'opera di stormi di spazzini dei funeral party più fashon e trendy del nord Corea (sempre con te luminoso e styloso leader!), le vanaglorie più apocalittiche di certi pirgopolinicei e garzoneschi grattuggia-cocchi, con una tale insperata dose di trinoline e svenevolezze che neppure un milione di maniscalchi che lavorano su tre turni in una fabbrica uzbeka potrebbero ferrare più saldamente.
> 3 e 77 sulla ruota di Bari e su tutte.
> Per i prossimi sette anni.
> Vincerai!



Il tuo sermone non e' esente da una certa ilarita',soprattutto nella parte in cui sopravvaluti le mie finanze e sottovaluti l'umorismo di sinistra.
No,non certo quello radiosi di certi leader 25 enni col fisico da 55 enni bolsi ed un'ignoranza da oscuro medioevo babilonesco....bensi' quello sbellicante di certi tomi vertenti su astrusi calcoli probabilistici volti a divinare i numeri prossimi venturi che saranno partoriti con taglio cesareo senza anestesia non da una virginale urna in cui pesca un'innocente manina, ma da una viscida uretra sudata ed ammiccante alla telecamera in uno squallido affittacamere della bassa gallia.
Che putridume....


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dovevi cambiare qualcosa nella tua vita, vero?



non saprei..
diciamo che quando li avevo lunghi li legavo sempre...
mi piacevano ma al tempo spesso non li sopportavo..
inizialmente li avevo alleggeriti sfrangiandoli...perchè ne ho molti...
poi ogni volta che andavo dal parrucchiere avevo voglia di uscire da li diversa...

(ho cambiato colore non so quante volte..)

beh in questi ultimi tempi alcuni eventi hanno un pò come dire....aumentato questo mio desiderio di cambiare...

può darsi...


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più o meno lavoro con questo taglio colorando il rasato laterale e una ciocca del ciuffo e altre varianti


minerva, mi stupisci: Ma allora tutte le chiacchiere su di te, la vecchietta di tradi, quella cartapesta etcetc, non sono vere. Bene a sapersi.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minerva, mi stupisci: Ma allora tutte le chiacchiere su di te, la vecchietta di tradi, quella cartapesta etcetc, non sono vere. Bene a sapersi.


sono tutte voci di corridoio...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il tuo sermone non e' esente da una certa ilarita',soprattutto nella parte in cui sopravvaluti le mie finanze e sottovaluti l'umorismo di sinistra.
> No,non certo quello radiosi di certi leader 25 enni col fisico da 55 enni bolsi ed un'ignoranza da oscuro medioevo babilonesco....bensi' quello sbellicante di certi tomi vertenti su astrusi calcoli probabilistici volti a divinare i numeri prossimi venturi che saranno partoriti con taglio cesareo senza anestesia non da una virginale urna in cui pesca un'innocente manina, ma da una viscida uretra sudata ed ammiccante alla telecamera in uno squallido affittacamere della bassa gallia.
> Che putridume....


Ma tu confondi le fogne con le Pleiadi e il bismuto con l'otorinolaringoiatria!
Se vai a pescare cavedani sulla cima del monte olimpo su marte non puoi pretendere che mungendo il latte da mucche non tue la loro eccitazione si trasformi in un plico di fogli di carta-paglia con cui reggere in mano un bel cartoccio di frittelle di farina di castagne appena fatte da un cieco col cappello di lino.
Anche le suore più monacomonzesche ti invidiano la purezza d'animo e la felice favella che accompagna i cirripedi sperduti nelle caverne più zuccherose così come i minotauri con la moglie sempre assai fedele nelle girandolinee ed errabonde peregrinazioni nelle vie del centro quando non ci sono più i saldi e le ultime scarpe a metà prezzo sono spaiate, due destre (non politicamente) e rispettivamente il numero 28 ed il numero 49.
Ma, a volte, basta anche meno per essere felici.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... anche transitiva?:saggio:


beh, io sono una cippa assoluta nelle materie scientifiche, a malapena faccio le somme semplici (e sbaglio). 
Ma la transitiva ha bisogno di un terzo elemento, no? Tipo se A=B e B=C allora A=C... qui gli elementi sono solo 2: 
A essere/non essere donna dentro B pompino. Mi chiedevo se, poiché per Chiara A=B, allora B=A? 

Va beh, vado a studiare parole e immagini, l'è meglio


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma tu confondi le fogne con le Pleiadi e il bismuto con l'otorinolaringoiatria!
> Se vai a pescare cavedani sulla cima del monte olimpo su marte non puoi pretendere che mungendo il latte da mucche non tue la loro eccitazione si trasformi in un plico di fogli di carta-paglia con cui reggere in mano un bel cartoccio di frittelle di farina di castagne appena fatte da un cieco col cappello di lino.
> Anche le suore più monacomonzesche ti invidiano la purezza d'animo e la felice favella che accompagna i cirripedi sperduti nelle caverne più zuccherose così come i minotauri con la moglie sempre assai fedele nelle girandolinee ed errabonde peregrinazioni nelle vie del centro quando non ci sono più i saldi e le ultime scarpe a metà prezzo sono spaiate, due destre (non politicamente) e rispettivamente il numero 28 ed il numero 49.
> Ma, a volte, basta anche meno per essere felici.



La tua caleidoscopicita' confonde le anime pie ed infatua le pure,sì come un alchimista lebbroso che sfrega la bacchetta di vetro col pelo di una nutria di Po per saggiare le proprieta' dielettriche dello scroto di una vergine in una tenda ad ossigeno mentre si accende un cubano che non sa di coscia ma di lombo sudato,e pure  malfrequentato e molto,che pare quest'ultimo in apparenza un aggettivo accrescitivo ma in realta' e' una connotazione di traffico.
Forse che non sarebbe una fantastica invenzione un bel tornello con fotocellula e contacicci?
Ma poi andrebbe tutto a puttane col primo failure di uno stupido pezzo di sabbia secca,che te la farebbero pagare come un blocco diamantifero,e allora dovresti rivolgerti alla concorrenza dei gialli,e ti faresti pure nemici i neri che i diamanti devono scavarli.
Viva il vecchio doppio corpo!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La tua caleidoscopicita' confonde le anime pie ed infatua le pure,sì come un alchimista lebbroso che sfrega la bacchetta di vetro col pelo di una nutria di Po per saggiare le proprieta' dielettriche dello scroto di una vergine in una tenda ad ossigeno mentre si accende un cubano che non sa di coscia ma di lombo sudato,e pure  malfrequentato e molto,che pare quest'ultimo in apparenza un aggettivo accrescitivo ma in realta' e' una connotazione di traffico.
> Forse che non sarebbe una fantastica invenzione un bel tornello con fotocellula e contacicci?
> Ma poi andrebbe tutto a puttane col primo failure di uno stupido pezzo di sabbia secca,che te la farebbero pagare come un blocco diamantifero,e allora dovresti rivolgerti alla concorrenza dei gialli,e ti faresti pure nemici i neri che i diamanti devono scavarli.
> Viva il vecchio doppio corpo!!


In merito alla tua prima domanda la risposta è: marzapane.
Per tutto il resto ci possono essere varie interpretazioni, a seconda dell'unore, della foggia dell'abito indossato dalla vicina di casa e dal numero di ottani dei fagioli che furono l'ultima cena di un dissennato ma ironico condannato alla forca.
A tal proposito, tutte le ragazze che prolassano in allegria amano deforestarsi le scelle e le natiche col napalm , il quale null'altrop è se non un gel di benzina, tipo quello con vui i bimbiminkia si fanno la cresta e quella che metti, a caro prezzo, detro la tua nsu prinz prima serie.
La quale è una macchina che cucca!
Come i divaricatori alle orecchie ed il piattino labiale di certe tribù africane, che sono sia una cosa gradevole dal punto di vista estetico che un grosso boost prestazionale sotto il profilo aerodinamico.
Altro che minigonne!
Con buona pace di Zagato e della Quant...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sospettavo che, dopo gli ultimi sviluppi, non avresti voluto aggiungere anche la tua...



 Solo per quieto vivere... ma se tanto mi da tanto.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo per quieto vivere... ma se tanto mi da tanto.....


Le fanciulle qui dentro non riusciranno a non ricompensare, con languide vezzosità, il tuo buon cuore...

Registra tutto col telefonino e mettilo su youtube: già sai che anche loro gradiranno!


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul rosso non ho capito, sembra tu dire che sei stata tradita. Ma nel continuare il discorso, perchè sembra tu lo continui, il tutto diventa poco chiaro, cioè scrivi, " sono stata con un uomo sposato molto più grande di me" come se tu avessi due matrimoni, uno dove sei stata tradita, l'altro dove sei sposata con un uomo sposato. Sicuro di essere stato chiarissimo, le riporgo un caloroso saluto ed un brindisi alle sue belle gambe. :cincin2:




Eh eh si certo, hai ragione, non è proprio il significato di tradita ma in pratica cornuta  !!
intendevo quello... poi anche un pochino tradita... da una persona che mi ha dato molte illusioni (per tenermi a se)
da lui proprio non me l'aspettavo... ecco perchè ci sono cascata, di solito vado sempre in punta di piedi..con ste storie, non mi illudo, mi diverto e basta 
ma lui è davvero un bravo attore!. Pianti, faccia triste.. parole, parole, parole...tante belle parole.
Non ci siamo mai visti solo di nascosto ma anche alla luce del sole.

è una storia complicata ma alla fine lui ha giocato con me per divertimento, certo,quello lo è stato anche per me, ma ha giocato anche per vendetta con sua moglie...che lo aveva tradito... (anche se lui si è poi scoperto un Fedifrago seriale da anni ma la moglie non lo sa) e quest'ultimo gioco mi ha dato moooooltoo fastidio.
Ho saputo poco dopo il nostro primo appuntamento che era sposato ma, come fan quasi tutti, mi diceva che le cose non andavano bene da molto tempo...ecc.. ecc.. 
mi faceva scenate di gelosia, non potevo uscire (anche se io uscivo lo stesso) doveva sempre sapere con chi ero ecc.. .
Se vi racconto tutto quello che mi diceva per farmi credere che sarebbe venuto a vivere a casa mia...facciamo domattina!

Il discorso era che io gli servivo per vendetta quindi, nuova occasione perfetta per il sesso in più gioco diabolico per molto tempo per far soffrire sua moglie...
lei doveva sapere di me e lui gli ha fatto credere che se ne sarebbe andato per sempre... (così la prossima volta ci penserà bene prima di ri-tradirlo)

Lei era tornata come uno zerbino ai suoi piedi pur di non perderlo e quando il gioco di soddisfazione personale (di lui) poteva anche finire, ha messo un freno con me.
Dopo ci sono stati vari tira e molla tra me e lui... e quando sua moglie ha riscoperto che ci frequentavamo ancora..
Lui mi ha lasciata. (Ti Amo ma non posso)
Diabolico, narcisista ed egocentrico.
Mi sembrava di essere in una soap opera!!.

Adesso sto bene.
sono passati molti anni da quella storia
ma è stato meglio che abbia chiuso lui la faccenda,
perchè ogni volta che lo facevo io, non riuscivo mai a chiuderla del tutto, come lui tornava, io gli riaprivo la porta di casa... .Un tormento dal quale, caspita! non riuscivo a tener polso!.

Tutto questo per rispondere anche a chi mi ha chiesto se sapevo che era sposato...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le fanciulle qui dentro non riusciranno a non ricompensare, con languide vezzosità, il tuo buon cuore...
> 
> Registra tutto col telefonino e mettilo su youtube: già sai che anche loro gradiranno!


Madò!! dici che posso?


Admiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn posso youtubizzare ??


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In merito alla tua prima domanda la risposta è: marzapane.
> Per tutto il resto ci possono essere varie interpretazioni, a seconda dell'unore, della foggia dell'abito indossato dalla vicina di casa e dal numero di ottani dei fagioli che furono l'ultima cena di un dissennato ma ironico condannato alla forca.
> A tal proposito, tutte le ragazze che prolassano in allegria amano deforestarsi le scelle e le natiche col napalm , il quale null'altrop è se non un gel di benzina, tipo quello con vui i bimbiminkia si fanno la cresta e quella che metti, a caro prezzo, detro la tua nsu prinz prima serie.
> La quale è una macchina che cucca!
> ...


Che spettacolo avere la ຕອບສະຫນອງຕໍ່ prima ancora d'aver cogitato la questio,un po' come avere tre figli scemi da schiaffeggiare ogni volta che il vecchio sacco di ossa e gonadi ti fa andare di traverso la paglia semiaccesa,nel mentre bruci il grasso intercosciale col tuo apparecchietto cigolante.
Ed il piu' scemo dei figli l'hai fatto proprio col sacco gonadoso!
Tu m'insegni la profonda ironia insita in certi baccelli ricchi di suoni e di colori,come certe sigle stantie di certe marce trasmissioni fatte da,con e per certi otri marci pieni di vermi bianchi per antico pelo,orribilmente apparenti alla vista ed eternamente ignoranti nello loro sconfinata beccaccionaggine ignorante.
E meno male che ci sono.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò!! dici che posso?
> 
> 
> Admiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn posso youtubizzare ??


Sono quasi certo che anche lui apprezzerebbe...

Vai!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Eh eh si certo, hai ragione, non è proprio il significato di tradita ma in pratica cornuta  !!
> intendevo quello... poi anche un pochino tradita... da una persona che mi ha dato molte illusioni (per tenermi a se)
> da lui proprio non me l'aspettavo... ecco perchè ci sono cascata, di solito vado sempre in punta di piedi..con ste storie, non mi illudo, mi diverto e basta
> ma lui è davvero un bravo attore!. Pianti, faccia triste.. parole, parole, parole...tante belle parole.
> ...



E tutto questo anche per dire che allora mi hai capito!!!!! minchia papà! 

Sbri tiè! e si accomodi pure la scorta c'è ne per tutti!


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che spettacolo avere la ຕອບສະຫນອງຕໍ່ prima ancora d'aver cogitato la questio,un po' come avere tre figli scemi da schiaffeggiare ogni volta che il vecchio sacco di ossa e gonadi ti fa andare di traverso la paglia semiaccesa,nel mentre bruci il grasso intercosciale col tuo apparecchietto cigolante.
> Ed il piu' scemo dei figli l'hai fatto proprio col sacco gonadoso!
> Tu m'insegni la profonda ironia insita in certi baccelli ricchi di suoni e di colori,come certe sigle stantie di certe marce trasmissioni fatte da,con e per certi otri marci pieni di vermi bianchi per antico pelo,orribilmente apparenti alla vista ed eternamente ignoranti nello loro sconfinata beccaccionaggine ignorante.
> E meno male che ci sono.


Il laotiano è un potente feromone che si estrae dalla ghiandole surrenali degli scarafaggi indigeni, ed è quasi un miracolo trovarne anche nelle ferramenta più fornite del continente!
L'ignoranza che tu hai appena dichiarato essere un animale con due code è anche un venticello arioso e frantoiante, come uno Zefiro gentile e metallico che canta "Là ci darem la mano..." mentre un'altra ungulata mangia pannocchie cogli occhi e sniffa polvere di segale cornuta.
Ma non sbagli quando affermi che tutte le donne hanno la coda, come hai appena fatto.
In primis perchè esse ce l'anno davvero, e secondariemente perchè ad esse la coda non manca.
Contuttociò ti debbo dare invece torto sulla tua prima affermazione, quando dici, recito testualmente "Ho le emorroidi", perchè non sono un vanto come credi, ma piuttosto uno status symbol come avere tre barboni che si scaldano dinanzi ad un falò nel tuo cortile od il labbro leporino malcucito e purulento ad simboleggiare generazioni di accoppiamenti tra consanguinei.
E non si dica che è solo un'inutile concessione puramente esteriore.
Essere è apparire!


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

*pleasure*

guarda che qui c'è un limite alle righe da rispettare: non più di 6 per volta. solo Rabarbaro ed Eretteo possono di più. Sallo.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> guarda che qui c'è un limite alle righe da rispettare: non più di 6 per volta. solo Rabarbaro ed Eretteo possono di più. Sallo.


ma lei non scrive spesso...quindi può...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> guarda che qui c'è un limite alle righe da rispettare: non più di 6 per volta. solo Rabarbaro ed Eretteo possono di più. Sallo.


Ma il limite non valeva solo nel reparto Terra Terra?


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il laotiano è un potente feromone che si estrae dalla ghiandole surrenali degli scarafaggi indigeni, ed è quasi un miracolo trovarne anche nelle ferramenta più fornite del continente!
> L'ignoranza che tu hai appena dichiarato essere un animale con due code è anche un venticello arioso e frantoiante, come uno Zefiro gentile e metallico che canta "Là ci darem la mano..." mentre un'altra ungulata mangia pannocchie cogli occhi e sniffa polvere di segale cornuta.
> Ma non sbagli quando affermi che tutte le donne hanno la coda, come hai appena fatto.
> In primis perchè esse ce l'anno davvero, e secondariemente perchè ad esse la coda non manca.
> ...


I pensieri piu' forti e puri son quelli che permeano le acute menti dei piu' fini utenti senza nemmeno averle pensate,oltreche' scritte.
Ed in certi forum gli scarafaggi sarebbero utilissimi,anche se dovrebbero pesare un buon paio di quintali per appallottolare spingedola in salita tutta la massa di materia oscura che vieppiu' incontrerebbero ingravescente mentre sondano col vomere cercando di non vomitare le sordide vallate del lamento di certe triviali ed untuose discussioni tanto calde e lascive,quanto farlocche e pruriginosamente sudaticce.
E grande sarebbe il divertimento all'imperioso incedere avanzante di certe palle di muco rappreso emettenti decine di voci infernali....un diabolico ricettacolo degno dei peggiori incubi,da puntellare sulla graticola con frassino ed elleboro.
Vade retro!


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I pensieri piu' forti e puri son quelli che permeano le acute menti dei piu' fini utenti senza nemmeno averle pensate,oltreche' scritte.
> Ed in certi forum gli scarafaggi sarebbero utilissimi,anche se dovrebbero pesare un buon paio di quintali per appallottolare spingedola in salita tutta la massa di materia oscura che vieppiu' incontrerebbero ingravescente mentre sondano col vomere cercando di non vomitare le sordide vallate del lamento di certe triviali ed untuose discussioni tanto calde e lascive,quanto farlocche e pruriginosamente sudaticce.
> E grande sarebbe il divertimento all'imperioso incedere avanzante di certe palle di muco rappreso emettenti decine di voci infernali....un diabolico ricettacolo degno dei peggiori incubi,da puntellare sulla graticola con frassino ed elleboro.
> Vade retro!


Ti ringrazio di cuore per il complimento!
Già sai senza bisogno nè che io te lo dica nè che tu ti sforzi a pensarlo che le navate delle cattedrali più alte debbono, per forza, avere il pavimento sporco.
E' scritto nel libro dell'eternità ed anche nel manuale in dotazione a certi televisori a valvole che prima di callegare l'apparecchio alla corrente è bene controllare che la tensione indicata e quella sul cambiatensioni coincidano, altrimenti la fumata bianca che ne segue potrebbe non essere detto che indichi l'elezione di un nuovo alto prelato al seggio che fu di Pietro, da cui il fatto delle cattedrali alte e delle navate sporche.
No, non ho detto che c'entri, ma in qualche modo ne discende.
Sul come ed il perchè non vorrei pronunciarmi, me ne scuserai volentieri.
Come io spero di te.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di cuore per il complimento!
> Già sai senza bisogno nè che io te lo dica nè che tu ti sforzi a pensarlo che le navate delle cattedrali più alte debbono, per forza, avere il pavimento sporco.
> E' scritto nel libro dell'eternità ed anche nel manuale in dotazione a certi televisori a valvole che prima di callegare l'apparecchio alla corrente è bene controllare che la tensione indicata e quella sul cambiatensioni coincidano, altrimenti la fumata bianca che ne segue potrebbe non essere detto che indichi l'elezione di un nuovo alto prelato al seggio che fu di Pietro, da cui il fatto delle cattedrali alte e delle navate sporche.
> No, non ho detto che c'entri, ma in qualche modo ne discende.
> ...


Ho sempre sospettato che i contrafforti rampanti fossero una baggianata di certi pedalacci francesi per mascherare le loro rivoltanti voglie lascive da inguaribili chiappettoni erotomani passivi ingovernabili insaziabili e pure intolleranti.
E finiamola di chiamarli cugini d'oltralpe,ci odiano dai tempi in cui Caio Giulio ando' a conquistarli con legioni ed arieti falluti.
Hanno il complesso d'inferiorita',come certe popolazioni che sterminano rinoceronnti e tigri pensando di vedere crescere i loro poveri uccellini.
E 500 dei loro formaggi non valgono un boccone del nostro parmigiano.
Miserabili chiappettoni....


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Eh eh si certo, hai ragione, non è proprio il significato di tradita ma in pratica cornuta  !!
> intendevo quello... poi anche un pochino tradita... da una persona che mi ha dato molte illusioni (per tenermi a se)
> da lui proprio non me l'aspettavo... ecco perchè ci sono cascata, di solito vado sempre in punta di piedi..con ste storie, non mi illudo, mi diverto e basta
> *ma lui è davvero un bravo attore!. Pianti, faccia triste.. parole, parole, parole...tante belle parole.*
> ...


Sai forse non è del tutto vero. Quando una relazione è in fase crescente e sino al perdurare dello zenit davvero un uomo appasionato può essere molto sincero qundo delira


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ho sempre sospettato che i contrafforti rampanti fossero una baggianata di certi pedalacci francesi per mascherare le loro rivoltanti voglie lascive da inguaribili chiappettoni erotomani passivi ingovernabili insaziabili e pure intolleranti.
> E finiamola di chiamarli cugini d'oltralpe,ci odiano dai tempi in cui Caio Giulio ando' a conquistarli con legioni ed arieti falluti.
> Hanno il complesso d'inferiorita',come certe popolazioni che sterminano rinoceronnti e tigri pensando di vedere crescere i loro poveri uccellini.
> E 500 dei loro formaggi non valgono un boccone del nostro parmigiano.
> Miserabili chiappettoni....


Io ti ringrazio per l'afflato di sempiterna fratellanza coi nostri co-continentali dalla erre liquida, perchè esso è un popolo che bacia in modo giustamente umido, conza le baguette con ascelle da bosco estivo e dà il nome al mal franzese.
Certo che gli ugonotti, e i tre enrichi e gl'altrettanti moschettieri.
Orologiai, fratricidi e cavalieri del bidet, il quale biancheggia nella sua porcellana lucida col nome parigino, ma ed essi ne è precluso anche il solo comprenderne l'uso.
Raffinati!


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma il limite non valeva solo nel reparto Terra Terra?


in primis si, ma adesso, siccome i terra terra stanno sconfinando, sai comè, il richiamo del pelo, ci viene difficile leggere chilometrici post e quindi, i soci onorari mi hanno chiesto dintervenie, senza alcuna apostrofo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul rosso non ho capito, sembra tu dire che sei stata tradita. Ma nel continuare il discorso, perchè sembra tu lo continui, il tutto diventa poco chiaro, cioè scrivi, " sono stata con un uomo sposato molto più grande di me" come se tu avessi due matrimoni, uno dove sei stata tradita, l'altro dove sei sposata con un uomo sposato. Sicuro di essere stato chiarissimo, le riporgo un caloroso saluto ed un brindisi alle sue belle gambe. :cincin2:


Chiarissimo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> in primis si, ma adesso, siccome i terra terra stanno sconfinando, sai comè, il richiamo del pelo, ci viene difficile leggere chilometrici post e quindi, i soci onorari mi hanno chiesto dintervenie, senza alcuna apostrofo.


Ah, bene...
Allora io continuo ad scrivere in regime di scudo fiscale...
Evviva!


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai forse non è del tutto vero. Quando una relazione è in fase crescente e sino al perdurare dello zenit davvero un uomo appasionato può essere molto sincero qundo delira


non ti ci mettere anche tu a confondere le idee.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> è una storia complicata ma alla fine lui ha giocato con me per divertimento, certo,quello lo è stato anche per me, ma ha giocato anche per vendetta con sua moglie...che lo aveva tradito... (anche se lui si è poi scoperto un Fedifrago seriale da anni ma la moglie non lo sa) e quest'ultimo gioco mi ha dato moooooltoo fastidio.


Io apprezzo sempre molto le donne che riescono a trovare fastidioso un uomo che si impegna tanto per dimostrare di essere di valore superbo, tanto da meritare l'apprezzamento e l'uso di più donne, semplicemente concupendone il massimo numero possibile.
E' come andare al supermercato e comprare la confezione di lavapiatti da un litro e portarsene a casa una tanica da venti.
Che importa se un po' ne finisce anche giù nel secchiaio dei vicini, tanto noi non l'abbiamo pagato di più...
E' facile accorgersene e capirlo, no?
Ma a me non piacciono le donne che la fanno facile.
Per questo ti apprezzo!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Io apprezzo sempre molto le donne che riescono a trovare fastidioso un uomo che si impegna tanto per dimostrare di essere di valore superbo, tanto da meritare l'apprezzamento e l'uso di più donne, *semplicemente concupendone il massimo numero possibile.
> E' come andare al supermercato e comprare la confezione di lavapiatti da un litro e portarsene a casa una tanica da venti.
> Che importa se un po' ne finisce anche giù nel secchiaio dei vicini, tanto noi non l'abbiamo pagato di più...
> E' facile accorgersene e capirlo, no?
> ...


Io non capisco come cavolo fa questa tiplogia di uomo a non incasinarsi, commettere errori, scambiare Tizia per Caia e quest'ultima per Sempronia, raccontare balle sempre con freddezza, distacco ecredibilità. Insomma come vivono questi con tutto questo stress?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Io non capisco come cavolo fa questa tiplogia di uomo a non incasinarsi, commettere errori, scambiare Tizia per Caia e quest'ultima per Sempronia, raccontare balle sempre con freddezza, distacco ecredibilità. Insomma come vivono questi con tutto questo stress?


con un cellulare segreto, ça va sans dire.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con un cellulare segreto, ça va sans dire.


ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah :rotfl::up: .... mi ricorda qualcuno ......:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Io non capisco come cavolo fa questa tiplogia di uomo a non incasinarsi, commettere errori, scambiare Tizia per Caia e quest'ultima per Sempronia, raccontare balle sempre con freddezza, distacco ecredibilità. Insomma come vivono questi con tutto questo stress?


Essi sono una forza d'elite.
Un po' come dei navy seals incrociati con degli Einsteins e freddi come robot.

Uniti a mogli che sanno tutto e tacciono solo perchè fanno altrettanto, se non peggio, si sentono invincibili.
E lo sono!


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con un cellulare segreto, ça va sans dire.


............... e aggiungo, con l'herpes sempre presente.


----------



## JON (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Io non capisco come cavolo fa questa tiplogia di uomo a non incasinarsi, commettere errori, scambiare Tizia per Caia e quest'ultima per Sempronia, raccontare balle sempre con freddezza, distacco ecredibilità. Insomma come vivono questi con tutto questo stress?


Non lo capisci perchè evidentemente hai un codice morale ben impostato.

Perchè molti di loro di casini ne fanno, e tanti anche, ma riescono a passarci sopra come niente fosse.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Essi sono una forza d'elite.
> Un po' come dei navy seals incrociati con degli Einsteins e freddi come robot.
> 
> Uniti a mogli che sanno tutto e tacciono solo perchè fanno altrettanto, se non peggio, si sentono invincibili.
> E lo sono!


Invincibili fin quando non vengono scoperti,poi piangono come scolaretti al primo giorno d'asilo.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non lo capisci perchè evidentemente hai un codice morale ben impostato.
> 
> Perchè molti di loro di casini ne fanno, e tanti anche, ma riescono a passarci sopra come niente fosse.


Si, forse è così amico, ma come diceva Woody
i buoni dormono meglio ma i cattivi si divertono di più !


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Essi sono una forza d'elite.
> Un po' come dei navy seals incrociati con degli Einsteins e freddi come robot.
> 
> *Uniti a mogli che sanno tutto e tacciono solo perchè fanno altrettanto, se non peggio*, si sentono invincibili.
> E lo sono!


Come direbbero a Roma: questa che hai detto è TERIBBBILE veramente !!!!:rotfl::mexican:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invincibili fin quando non vengono scoperti,poi piangono come scolaretti al primo giorno d'asilo.


Solo i veri uomini piangono come veri bambini!

E' come stimolare due istinti femminili allo stesso tempo!


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Come direbbero a Roma: questa che hai detto è TERIBBBILE veramente !!!!:rotfl::mexican:


Più che altro è verosimile...


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*SI*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Solo i veri uomini piangono come veri bambini!
> 
> E' come stimolare due istinti femminili allo stesso tempo!


Preferisco essere un uomo senza il vero.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco essere un uomo senza il vero.



Per quanto mi riguarda, concordo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, concordo.


Meglio avere un carattere di merda come il mio che non averne...!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio avere un carattere di merda come il mio che non averne...!



Giusto...
vale per tutti però no!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ti ringrazio per l'afflato di sempiterna fratellanza coi nostri co-continentali dalla erre liquida, perchè esso è un popolo che bacia in modo giustamente umido, conza le baguette con ascelle da bosco estivo e dà il nome al mal franzese.
> Certo che gli ugonotti, e i tre enrichi e gl'altrettanti moschettieri.
> Orologiai, fratricidi e cavalieri del bidet, il quale biancheggia nella sua porcellana lucida col nome parigino, ma ed essi ne è precluso anche il solo comprenderne l'uso.
> Raffinati!


Quelli nemmeno concepivano l'idea d'inventare qualcosa che potesse assomigliare alle posate,prima che all'orizzonte si stagliasse la polvere sollevata dalle caligae numero 37 dei legionari,loro andavano coi loro piedi nudi da 43 nel fango,e l'unica cosa che serviva per portare alla bocca il cibo erano le labbra.
E certe mentalita' permangono;le ascelle che puzzano di pane,i polsi delle dame scatarrati da giullari difterici,malattie veneree di cui possono vantare l'invenzione e le royalties,le parrucche con colonie di parassiti craniali geneticamente modificati,fino agli odierni culi autopulenti,nel senso che dopo l'uso (non importa se traffico in uscita oppure piu' anticonvenzionale...) restano cosi' come sono dal momento che certi sanitari non sono affar loro.
Ma come sempre la colpa e' nostra.
Paghiamo pure certe consumate matrone per venire a gorgheggiare da noi.
Chissa' a fronte di quali esborsi pecuniari.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Solo i veri uomini piangono come veri bambini!
> 
> E' come stimolare due istinti femminili allo stesso tempo!



:bacio:

non posso far altro che approvare.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Io non capisco come cavolo fa questa tiplogia di uomo a non incasinarsi, commettere errori, scambiare Tizia per Caia e quest'ultima per Sempronia, raccontare balle sempre con freddezza, distacco ecredibilità. Insomma come vivono questi con tutto questo stress?





Non so è veramente diabolico... lui mi raccontò molti dei suoi tradimenti, (forse per farsi figo) sua moglie non ha mai saputo...
anche perchè lui ha sempre avuto i suoi spazi, molti impegni, (il calcio ecc...) ma questi impegni, oltre ad essere un passatempo per lui, servivano anche come copertura per i suoi incontri extra...
con me è stato diverso,
perchè doveva vendicarsi, dunque, lei doveva sapere di me (il cellulare unico per lavoro e per gli amici)
e lei vedeva i nostri messaggi, le mie foto...
ma in questo modo, dopo, lei non ha più avuto fiducia in lui...per questo ha sempre avuto il dubbio e passato un periodo di tempo ha scoperto che noi eravamo tornati a frequentarci... e da lì la fine per me e lui.
Ma non so più come è stata la sua vita di scappatelle dopo di noi...probabilmente lei è rimasta sempre con le antenne dritte... .
Credo che lui è sempre stato in una situazione di comodo: moglie bella, una bella famiglia, entrambe le famiglie benestanti, gli amici di sempre ecc... e fuori casa la passione sempre viva. (morto un papa se ne fa un altro)
Io non voglio giudicare chi si comporta così,
ero la sua amante e sapevo che era sposato ma quello che non trovo giusto è il fatto che ha sempre cercato di trattarmi da fidanzata e non da amante, illudendomi veramente tanto.
Io i castelli in aria non me li costruisco mai...ma se me li fai costruire tu...il discorso cambia.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Io i castelli in aria non me li costruisco mai...ma se me li fai costruire tu...il discorso cambia.


e certo che cambia, la manodopera, i materiali, tutto a sue spese, vorrei vedere. è tutto più conveniente.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Non so è veramente diabolico... lui mi raccontò molti dei suoi tradimenti, (forse per farsi figo) sua moglie non ha mai saputo...
> anche perchè lui ha sempre avuto i suoi spazi, molti impegni, (il calcio ecc...) ma questi impegni, oltre ad essere un passatempo per lui, servivano anche come copertura per i suoi incontri extra...
> con me è stato diverso,
> perchè doveva vendicarsi, dunque, lei doveva sapere di me (il cellulare unico per lavoro e per gli amici)
> ...


come hai fatto ad illuderti 
cosi tanto sapendo il suo trascorso da traditore?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiarissimo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:canna::carneval:


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> come hai fatto ad illuderti
> cosi tanto sapendo il suo trascorso da traditore?



mi diceva che ha sempre cercato una donna con la quale fare il passo di separarsi...
non ha mai trovato una per la quale ne valga la pena... lui da solo non ci sapeva stare
ed io che, le sono sempre piaciuta, potevo essere quella per lui...
mi diceva che voleva fare una cosa bella con me, davvero... .
Io ero un pò titubante e l'ho messo alla prova subito, cercando di fare l'amore con lui...
ma lui non ha voluto, mi disse che non voleva questo da me, che non voleva credermi "facile"
ma siamo arrivati a quello dopo 5 uscite insieme....
E ti dico, per molti, molti mesi sembrava preso di me,
eravamo sempre insieme anche 4 volte in una settimana e non solo per 3 ore e via, dormiva da me...
lasciava alcuni suoi vestiti da me, eravamo molto spesso insieme...siamo andati anche 4 giorni in vacanza...
ma era tutto un piano suo... e si approfittava di quella situazione..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e certo che cambia, la manodopera, i materiali, tutto a sue spese, vorrei vedere. è tutto più conveniente.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il verde è mio! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> *mi diceva che ha sempre cercato una donna con la quale fare il passo di separarsi...
> non ha mai trovato una per la quale ne valga la pena... *lui da solo non ci sapeva stare
> ed io che, le sono sempre piaciuta, potevo essere quella per lui...
> mi diceva che voleva fare una cosa bella con me, davvero... .
> ...


Io vorrei capire che accidenti ti aspettavi da uno che parla così. Boh.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> il verde è mio!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non me ne fotte una cippa.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> mi diceva che ha sempre cercato una donna con la quale fare il passo di separarsi...
> non ha mai trovato una per la quale ne valga la pena... lui da solo non ci sapeva stare
> ed io che, le sono sempre piaciuta, potevo essere quella per lui...
> mi diceva che voleva fare una cosa bella con me, davvero... .
> ...


questa dei pantaloni scambiati io l'ho già sentita.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quelli nemmeno concepivano l'idea d'inventare qualcosa che potesse assomigliare alle posate,prima che all'orizzonte si stagliasse la polvere sollevata dalle caligae numero 37 dei legionari,loro andavano coi loro piedi nudi da 43 nel fango,e l'unica cosa che serviva per portare alla bocca il cibo erano le labbra.
> E certe mentalita' permangono;le ascelle che puzzano di pane,i polsi delle dame scatarrati da giullari difterici,malattie veneree di cui possono vantare l'invenzione e le royalties,le parrucche con colonie di parassiti craniali geneticamente modificati,fino agli odierni culi autopulenti,nel senso che dopo l'uso (non importa se traffico in uscita oppure piu' anticonvenzionale...) restano cosi' come sono dal momento che certi sanitari non sono affar loro.
> Ma come sempre la colpa e' nostra.
> Paghiamo pure certe consumate matrone per venire a gorgheggiare da noi.
> Chissa' a fronte di quali esborsi pecuniari.....


Mica per niente le multinazionali dei trucchi e delle creme antirughe parlano tutte la lingua d'oil!
Le vedi 'ste donnette incipriarsi la cotenna e raparsi le setole col frustino, solo per sopravvivere un po' di più mentre dovrebbero già essere state tutte ficcate a testa in giù nel rusco?
Poi si lamentano come quaglie in calore per qualche abbarbaglio nel cuore o qualche sbaglio d'ardore.
Lo stupido maschio è facile come il pensierino della sera scritto su un quaderno con dodici righe!
Lui ha la tresca banale, il desco gioviale e il lasco pitale; nulla gli coglie, soggiunte le doglie, di quel che raccorglie del duolo di moglie per liete sue voglie!
Fa l'acchio di triglia all'amica vermiglia (sia mai che lo voglia!), l'amico sbarbaglia, la tinca lo piglia, (l'amico lo striglia: può esserti figlia! ma ei non scompiglia), lei sbatte le ciglia, palpeggia le biglia e 'l ciccio scandaglia - notate le miglia, al pacco s'appiglia - lui sbuffa e tartaglia:"avrò la pastiglia che la tega ripiglia?" le tasche attorciglia e d'un fiato la piglia: che vile canaglia!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> mi diceva che ha sempre cercato una donna con la quale fare il passo di separarsi...
> non ha mai trovato una per la quale ne valga la pena... lui da solo non ci sapeva stare
> ed io che, le sono sempre piaciuta, potevo essere quella per lui...
> mi diceva che voleva fare una cosa bella con me, davvero... .
> ...


ODDIO!



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire che accidenti ti aspettavi da uno che parla così. Boh.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa dei pantaloni scambiati io l'ho già sentita.



Era un uomo che trovava i pantaloni di stoffa differente. Probabili pantaloni dell'amante della moglie.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire che accidenti ti aspettavi da uno che parla così. Boh.



Si, hai pienamente ragione.
Le esperienze ti aiutano anche in questo...
certo che, non so cosa avesse quel tipo ma gli credevo (stupidamente col senno di poi...)

e pensare che lui non ha mai voluto lasciarmi sapendo che io avevo queste idee di lui...
voleva che rimanesse un bel ricordo nel mio cuore...
màh.

Lui avrà anche giocato tra il "divertimento" e la vendetta, si è "passato via" il tempo (e ripeto mi sono divertita anch'io sessualmente, nulla da dire. Il gioco che non mi piaceva è stato usarmi per vendicarsi con sua moglie...)
ma Sicuramente ho sbagliato perchè una volta che ho capito che razza di gioco stava facendo,
*ho lasciato che continuasse a giocare*... fino alla fine.
*Lì ho sbagliato alla grande.*


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Non so è veramente diabolico... lui mi raccontò molti dei suoi tradimenti, (forse per farsi figo) sua moglie non ha mai saputo...
> anche perchè lui ha sempre avuto i suoi spazi, molti impegni, (il calcio ecc...) ma questi impegni, oltre ad essere un passatempo per lui, servivano anche come copertura per i suoi incontri extra...
> con me è stato diverso,
> perchè doveva vendicarsi, dunque, lei doveva sapere di me (il cellulare unico per lavoro e per gli amici)
> ...



Scusa, ma uno capace di tradire ripetutamente una bella moglie, e pure benestante, secondo te cerca 'una fidanzata?'.

Sono rarissimi i casi di tradimento che finiscono con una convivenza 'tra amanti', capitano, ci mancherebbe, ma se sono propensi a tradire, vedi mio marito, ci ricascano e se smettono è solo per il subentro di gravi patologie, spesso dovute proprio agli stravizi.

Anche la bambina che mio marito di scopava pensava noi fossimo separati in casa, come no!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si, hai pienamente ragione.
> Le esperienze ti aiutano anche in questo...
> certo che, non so cosa avesse quel tipo ma gli credevo (stupidamente col senno di poi...)
> 
> ...



Alla fine t'ha lasciata lui, no? Scusa non ho letto tutta la tua storia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Anche la bambina che mio marito di scopava pensava noi fossi separati in casa, come no!!!!!!!!!!


Minchia la leggesse la mia attuale donna sarei rovinato  

Ma io sono davvero separato in casa.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma uno capace di tradire ripetutamente una bella moglie, e pure benestante, secondo te cerca 'una fidanzata?'.
> 
> Sono rarissimi i casi di tradimento che finiscono con una convivenza 'tra amanti', capitano, ci mancherebbe, ma se sono propensi a tradire, vedi mio marito, ci ricascano e se smettono è solo per il subentro di gravi patologie, spesso dovute proprio agli stravizi.
> 
> Anche la bambina che mio marito di scopava pensava noi fossi separati in casa, come no!!!!!!!!!!


Perchè quanti anni aveva sta tizia? E lui?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Sicuramente ho sbagliato perchè una volta che ho capito che razza di gioco stava facendo,
> *ho lasciato che continuasse a giocare*... fino alla fine.


Ti presenti come donna-oggetto consapevole, tipo pastorella e spazzacamino, un giocattolo insomma, che si autoregala come un babbo natale col fuocco in testa che si infila nel sacchetto da solo e poi saltella sotto l'albero per essere trovato la mattina del venticinque.

Cerchi forse altri piccoli padroncini qui dentro?


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa dei pantaloni scambiati io l'ho già sentita.


Gia',era circa uguale in un'altra discussione farlocca di poco tempo fa.
Niente di nuovo....


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mica per niente le multinazionali dei trucchi e delle creme antirughe parlano tutte la lingua d'oil!
> Le vedi 'ste donnette incipriarsi la cotenna e raparsi le setole col frustino, solo per sopravvivere un po' di più mentre dovrebbero già essere state tutte ficcate a testa in giù nel rusco?
> Poi si lamentano come quaglie in calore per qualche abbarbaglio nel cuore o qualche sbaglio d'ardore.
> Lo stupido maschio è facile come il pensierino della sera scritto su un quaderno con dodici righe!
> ...


Che razza becera quella di 'sti parrucconi,che sopra quei vuoti testoni da consumati mandrilloni son rimasti a pindoloni coi pennuti ex caporioni or ridotti a dei festoni se non fosse che i baroni con il blu tornan soloni ad adoprar lor batacchioni dentro ai fetidi buconi dei pur soliti troioni.
E poi 'ste baldracche si lamentano anche,se si scoprono infette da tetano fulminante.
Cercano la bella vita pigliandosi degli uccelli di 80 anni col serbatoio pieno di soldi.
E si accorgono che i ferri vecchi son ricettacoli di porcherie.
Poverette.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Che razza becera quella di 'sti parrucconi,che sopra quei vuoti testoni da consumati mandrilloni son rimasti a pindoloni coi pennuti ex caporioni or ridotti a dei festoni se non fosse che i baroni con il blu tornan soloni ad adoprar lor batacchioni dentro ai fetidi buconi dei pur soliti troioni.
> *E poi 'ste baldracche si lamentano anche,se si scoprono infette da tetano fulminante.
> Cercano la bella vita pigliandosi degli uccelli di 80 anni col serbatoio pieno di soldi.
> E si accorgono che i ferri vecchi son ricettacoli di porcherie.
> Poverette.


Tutto il primo periodo sembra un rap.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto il primo periodo sembra un rap.


In effetti si,e' un genere musicale che non ho ancora apprezzato a fondo.
Ma non si sa mai.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che razza becera quella di 'sti parrucconi,che sopra quei vuoti testoni da consumati mandrilloni son rimasti a pindoloni coi pennuti ex caporioni or ridotti a dei festoni se non fosse che i baroni con il blu tornan soloni ad adoprar lor batacchioni dentro ai fetidi buconi dei pur soliti troioni.
> E poi 'ste baldracche si lamentano anche,se si scoprono infette da tetano fulminante.
> Cercano la bella vita pigliandosi degli uccelli di 80 anni col serbatoio pieno di soldi.
> E si accorgono che i ferri vecchi son ricettacoli di porcherie.
> Poverette.


Tu mi cònzi con tuo stile,
Mai volgare e molto fine,
Fin nel fondo dell'ovile
U' non giungono le brine!

Le cozzone e 'l merdellone
Sono come calamite,
Tali e quali allo strillone
Colle verre immandrillite:

Le lor mani strette strette,
(dal dinanzi è amore certo)
pian sospingon le carrette,
Ma drìo lor han cul scoverto!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu mi cònzi con tuo stile,
> Mai volgare e molto fine,
> Fin nel fondo dell'ovile
> U' non giungono le brine!
> ...



[video=youtube;TjxkbG6SilI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjxkbG6SilI[/video]


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> mi diceva che ha sempre cercato una donna con la quale fare il passo di separarsi...
> non ha mai trovato una per la quale ne valga la pena... lui da solo non ci sapeva stare
> ed io che, le sono sempre piaciuta, potevo essere quella per lui...
> mi diceva che voleva fare una cosa bella con me, davvero... .
> ...



Direi che la situazione per lui era idilliaca, risparmiava pure i soldi del Motel!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu mi cònzi con tuo stile,
> Mai volgare e molto fine,
> Fin nel fondo dell'ovile
> U' non giungono le brine!
> ...


I lor tremuli sospiri
sono peggio dei vampiri 
'ste baldracche da Akrotiri
fan le pompe anche agli Stiri

mi sovviene un bianco manto
nella mente par d'un santo
son le vergini vestali
use a vizi e commensali

orgogliose dei lor manti
che son lisci come guanti
dilaniati dietro gli antri
ma son sante sul davanti


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè quanti anni aveva sta tizia? E lui?


Lei 24, lui 54 all'inizio della love story. E viagra-levitra a gogo, oggi ne paga le conseguenze, fisiche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lei 24, lui 54 all'inizio della love story. E viagra-levitra a gogo, *oggi ne paga le conseguenze, fisiche*.


PURE. :unhappy:


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lei 24, lui 54 all'inizio della love story. E viagra-levitra a gogo, oggi ne paga le conseguenze, fisiche.


Fantastica,e' come pensare d'accoppiare un celacanto con un passerotto.
Funziona solo se il passerotto e' innamorato.
Poi il celacanto se ne va,ed allora il pennuto lo sfotte dicendo che puzzava da vecchio.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lei 24, lui 54 all'inizio della love story. E viagra-levitra a gogo, oggi ne paga le conseguenze, fisiche.


Trent'anni. Però.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> PURE. :unhappy:



piu'che altro Sbri...messo malino...io ne ho di piu',a manco so che sia..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte *Weljakwumô* non ho capito nulla, potresti spiegare meglio?
> 
> Grazie.


cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> piu'che altro Sbri...messo malino...io ne ho di piu',a manco so che sia..



Micione ma tu da piccolo sei caduto in un pentolone di Cialis.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire?



Fatti un kg di azzi tua! :rofl::rofl:

Non ho resistito!!!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione ma tu da piccolo sei caduto in un pentolone di Cialis.



ahahahahha.peccato non possa quotarti...sono pieno di difetti tremendi...ma ''quel''pregio li'mi abbonda


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> piu'che altro Sbri...messo malino...io ne ho di piu',a manco so che sia..


ecco, bravo. Ci manca solo che tua moglie un domani debba accudirti perchè andando a fagiane ti ciulavi il sistema cardio-vascolare. Altro che tradimento. Quella è roba da bambolina vodoo. A proposito... che fine ha fatto la maga del forum? Si sa nulla?


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahha.peccato non possa quotarti...sono pieno di difetti tremendi...ma ''quel''pregio li'mi abbonda


Una donna felina e tutti a bandiera,io un pò di più...!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se *vengo io*,la salcicca basta a tutti.


dipende in che modo vieni :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, bravo. Ci manca solo che tua moglie un domani debba accudirti perchè andando a fagiane ti ciulavi il sistema cardio-vascolare. Altro che tradimento. Quella è roba da bambolina vodoo. A proposito... che fine ha fatto la maga del forum? Si sa nulla?



.da incoscente non ci penso..come quando vado in salita in bici...e l'orgoglio mi dice ''non fermarti Lothar''...anche se il cuore gira a mille.. e le gambe sono di cemento.

maga???sei invornita??di chi parli??


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I lor tremuli sospiri
> sono peggio dei vampiri
> 'ste baldracche da Akrotiri
> fan le pompe anche agli Stiri
> ...


Noto che, fra tutti quanti,
L'undicesimo ottonario
(L'un che segue quel coi guanti)
Non l'hai tratto dal rimario!

Ma saremo tolleranti: 
Le minuzie far notare
E' facezia da trollanti,
Meglio i probi dileggiare,

Se con probo ogn'or s'intende
-che sia ciò fuor di questione-
quei che canta e non s'attende
la medesima canzone!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Par di sentirti dileggiare i vani sforzi degl'empi e de l'incolti (non i suoli vergini,ben s'intenda),nel loro vano inseguire il moto delle stelle,ignoranti della rotazione quadriennale dei raccolti e vieppiu' saganati ad inseguire la fine dell'arcobaleno,alla ricerca di quel pentolone d'oro che non e' mai esistito se non nella loro povera testolina bacata.
> Ma perche' togliere i sogni beceri dagli appetiti trifoli ai teschi bifori dei famoni miseri?
> Non ti curar delle loro consumate chiappe rosse,nello scimmiario non li riconoscera' nessuno.
> E magari il babbuino alfa sara' pure lieto di un cambio di buco.


voi due mi fate morire dalle risate ... :rotfl:


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minchia la leggesse la mia attuale donna sarei rovinato
> 
> Ma io sono davvero separato in casa.


Tu, noi no, neppure oggi che sto pensando di lasciarlo il prima possibile!  Si innervosisce pure perchè scrivo nel forum e gli da fastidio il rumore della tastiera, ma una può sopportare uno cosi dopo tutto quello che ha combinato?

Che vada affanculo presto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .da incoscente non ci penso..come quando vado in salita in bici...e l'orgoglio mi dice ''non fermarti Lothar''...anche se il cuore gira a mille.. e le gambe sono di cemento.
> 
> maga???sei invornita??di chi parli??


ma era arrivata qui una che diceva di fare magie... il solito tarabasco, insomma.
Domani vai in bici? occhio che stanotte fa ghiaccio... E non esagerare che non devi mica essere orgoglioso di fare delle salite, piuttosto coglione se ti fai male... ma tu un controllino all'anno lo fai, no?


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Siiii*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma era arrivata qui una che diceva di fare magie... il solito tarabasco, insomma.
> Domani vai in bici? occhio che stanotte fa ghiaccio... E non esagerare che non devi mica essere orgoglioso di fare delle salite, piuttosto coglione se ti fai male... ma tu un controllino all'anno lo fai, no?


Lothar se domani vai in bici ricordati di staccare il sellino,e di centrare ogni buca.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alla fine t'ha lasciata lui, no? Scusa non ho letto tutta la tua storia.



Si, mi ha lasciata lui anche perchè sua moglie ha ri-scoperto di noi....


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma era arrivata qui una che diceva di fare magie... il solito tarabasco, insomma.
> Domani vai in bici? occhio che stanotte fa ghiaccio... E non esagerare che non devi mica essere orgoglioso di fare delle salite, piuttosto coglione se ti fai male... ma tu un controllino all'anno lo fai, no?


certo che vado..e pure domenica..
e'il suo bello Sbri..domenica nella neve mi sono divertito come quando ''caccio fagiane''..anzi piu'bello

outing...fatte 12 biopsie..grazie al ciele negative..se no scriverei su lucifernet.hell....controlli ferrei quindi.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar se domani vai in bici ricordati di staccare il sellino,e di centrare ogni buca.....!:rotfl:


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> PURE. :unhappy:



Ricostruendo la storia direi di si, i primi problemi al cuore li ha avuti nel 2008, sei sette mesi dopo la 'piccolina', ho scoperto pure che durante la settimana, quando lavorava lontano, si faceva 44 km un paio di volte per venirla a 'scopare', quindi tornava a casa sua (di mio marito) che era quasi ora di andare in ufficio, al lunedi mattina e al venerdi sera faceva la stessa strada per tornare a casa, faceva pure gli straordinari con me, ignara, e poi faceva le ore piccole per la musica e per lei.  Può un 55 enne reggere a lungo simili ritmi, viagra compreso?

Evidentemente andava a periodi, quando si lasciavano, mai capito perchè, si rilassava, poi lei tornava alla carica e lui ricominciava con il viagra, ovviamente nega, minimizza, ma io l'ho trovato nelle sue tasche ed ho pure contato di quanto diminuiva e quando cambiava marca, si, ditemi pure che sono una cretina, avrei dovuto subito raddrizzare le antenne, in parte lo feci, ma lui negava, e raccontava frottole.

Pure lei ci è rimasta di merda quando le ho detto del viagra, evidentemente pensava di avere doti da pifferaia magica, doveva conoscerlo in altri tempi, allora si, per fortuna quelli erano e restano nostri, almeno nei miei ricordi.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ricostruendo la storia direi di si, i primi problemi al cuore li ha avuti nel 2008, sei sette mesi dopo la 'piccolina', ho scoperto pure che durante la settimana, quando lavorava lontano, si faceva 44 km un paio di volte per venirla a 'scopare', quindi tornava a casa sua (di mio marito) che era quasi ora di andare in ufficio, al lunedi mattina e al venerdi sera faceva la stessa strada per tornare a casa, faceva pure gli straordinari con me, ignara, e poi faceva le ore piccole per la musica e per lei. Può un 55 enne reggere a lungo simili ritmi, viagra compreso?
> 
> Evidentemente andava a periodi, quando si lasciavano, mai capito perchè, si rilassava, poi lei tornava alla carica e lui ricominciava con il viagra, ovviamente nega, minimizza, ma io l'ho trovato nelle sue tasche ed ho pure contato di quanto diminuiva e quando cambiava marca, si, ditemi pure che sono una cretina, avrei dovuto subito raddrizzare le antenne, in parte lo feci, ma lui negava, e raccontava frottole.
> *
> Pure lei ci è rimasta di merda quando le ho detto del viagra*, evidentemente pensava di avere doti da pifferaia magica, doveva conoscerlo in altri tempi, allora si, per fortuna quelli erano e restano nostri, almeno nei miei ricordi.


Ma perchè, tu hai conosciuto lei? E come?


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè, tu hai conosciuto lei? E come?


In farmacia no?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In farmacia no?



Ahahahahahahahahhahah!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ricostruendo la storia direi di si, i primi problemi al cuore li ha avuti nel 2008, sei sette mesi dopo la 'piccolina', ho scoperto pure che durante la settimana, quando lavorava lontano, si faceva 44 km un paio di volte per venirla a 'scopare', quindi tornava a casa sua (di mio marito) che era quasi ora di andare in ufficio, al lunedi mattina e al venerdi sera faceva la stessa strada per tornare a casa, faceva pure gli straordinari con me, ignara, e poi faceva le ore piccole per la musica e per lei. Può un 55 enne reggere a lungo simili ritmi, viagra compreso?
> 
> Evidentemente andava a periodi, quando si lasciavano, mai capito perchè, si rilassava, poi lei tornava alla carica e lui ricominciava con il viagra, ovviamente nega, minimizza, ma io l'ho trovato nelle sue tasche ed ho pure contato di quanto diminuiva e quando cambiava marca, si, ditemi pure che sono una cretina, avrei dovuto subito raddrizzare le antenne, in parte lo feci, ma lui negava, e raccontava frottole.
> 
> Pure lei ci è rimasta di merda quando le ho detto del viagra, evidentemente pensava di avere doti da pifferaia magica, doveva conoscerlo in altri tempi, allora si, per fortuna quelli erano e restano nostri, almeno nei miei ricordi.


ma tu l'hai conosciuta dopo aver scoperto tutto?


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti presenti come donna-oggetto consapevole, tipo pastorella e spazzacamino, un giocattolo insomma, che si autoregala come un babbo natale col fuocco in testa che si infila nel sacchetto da solo e poi saltella sotto l'albero per essere trovato la mattina del venticinque.
> 
> Cerchi forse altri piccoli padroncini qui dentro?



Se se... ero consapevole ma non riuscivo a lasciarlo perchè sessualmente mi piaceva un casino!!!!
110 e lode !

poi però la cosa cominciava a farmi girare le p...e e dunque la cosa era cambiata...

Potrei anche cercare altri padroncini...basta che non venite a raccontarmi con i pianti e le facce tristi L'Amore e menate del genere...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> voi due mi fate morire dalle risate ... :rotfl:


Oggi c'è stato un copioso carteggio... la tua ironia teutonica sarà messa dura prova!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che spettacolo avere la ຕອບສະຫນອງຕໍ່ prima ancora d'aver cogitato la questio,un po' come avere tre figli scemi da schiaffeggiare ogni volta che il vecchio sacco di ossa e gonadi ti fa andare di traverso la paglia semiaccesa,nel mentre bruci il grasso intercosciale col tuo apparecchietto cigolante.
> Ed il piu' scemo dei figli l'hai fatto proprio col sacco gonadoso!
> Tu m'insegni la profonda ironia insita in certi baccelli ricchi di suoni e di colori,come certe sigle stantie di certe marce trasmissioni fatte da,con e per certi otri marci pieni di vermi bianchi per antico pelo,orribilmente apparenti alla vista ed eternamente ignoranti nello loro sconfinata beccaccionaggine ignorante.
> E meno male che ci sono.


ຕອບສະຫນອງຕໍ່ cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ricostruendo la storia direi di si, i primi problemi al cuore li ha avuti nel 2008, sei sette mesi dopo la 'piccolina', ho scoperto pure che durante la settimana, quando lavorava lontano, si faceva 44 km un paio di volte per venirla a 'scopare', quindi tornava a casa sua (di mio marito) che era quasi ora di andare in ufficio, al lunedi mattina e al venerdi sera faceva la stessa strada per tornare a casa, faceva pure gli straordinari con me, ignara, e poi faceva le ore piccole per la musica e per lei.  Può un 55 enne reggere a lungo simili ritmi, viagra compreso?
> 
> Evidentemente andava a periodi, quando si lasciavano, mai capito perchè, si rilassava, poi lei tornava alla carica e lui ricominciava con il viagra, ovviamente nega, minimizza, ma io l'ho trovato nelle sue tasche ed ho pure contato di quanto diminuiva e quando cambiava marca, si, ditemi pure che sono una cretina, avrei dovuto subito raddrizzare le antenne, in parte lo feci, ma lui negava, e raccontava frottole.
> 
> Pure lei ci è rimasta di merda quando le ho detto del viagra, evidentemente pensava di avere doti da pifferaia magica, doveva conoscerlo in altri tempi, allora si, per fortuna quelli erano e restano nostri, almeno nei miei ricordi.





Ma tu hai parlato con "la piccolina" ?!?!?
e tuo marito lo sa che vi siete parlate?


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè, tu hai conosciuto lei? E come?



Non dal vivo, le ho parlato due o tre volte i primi giorni, per cercare di sapere qualcosa, lui era una mummia, e ho visto la sua foto nel sito dell'orchestra, fatta rimuovere in un nanosecondo pena l'impossibilità per lui di tornare a suonare, lei non cantava più con lui da un paio d'anni, solo sesso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Potrei anche cercare altri padroncini...basta che non venite a raccontarmi con i pianti e le facce tristi L'Amore e menate del genere...


Cioè, tu vieni a dirci che i pianti con te funzionano, e bastano a farti spalancare le cosciotte anche se vieni trattata come una sigaraia d'altura, e vuoi che nessun disperato usi la cosa per togliersi qualche sfizio?

Hai creato una personalità troppo ottimistica.

Continua così!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ma tu hai parlato con "la piccolina" ?!?!?
> e tuo marito lo sa che vi siete parlate?


a volte si presentano spontaneamente, le "piccoline"


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In farmacia no?



Era l'unica cosa su cui risparmiava, un orchestrale li tratta per lavoro.


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a volte si presentano spontaneamente, le "piccoline"


Infatti, è proprio andata cosi e ripetutamente.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Noto che, fra tutti quanti,
> L'undicesimo ottonario
> (L'un che segue quel coi guanti)
> Non l'hai tratto dal rimario!
> ...


Se nascondere un arbusto
nuovo Arsenio tu vorrai
in un bosco nel trambusto
a piazzarlo  ben farai

che' poi per lo individuare
un tesoro nel catài
un buon segno da trovare
nella selva lascerai

chi quel segno poi vedra'
non sara' da dileggiare
solo il savio inviduera'
segno poi da interpretare

le bertucce nella gabbia
con il culo spelacchiato
lascia pure con la scabbia
e 'l cervello sbudellato.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non dal vivo, le ho parlato due o tre volte i primi giorni, per cercare di sapere qualcosa, lui era una mummia, e ho visto la sua foto nel sito dell'orchestra, fatta rimuovere in un nanosecondo pena l'impossibilità per lui di tornare a suonare, lei non cantava più con lui da un paio d'anni, solo sesso.



Pensa un po'.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè, tu vieni a dirci che i pianti con te funzionano, e bastano a farti spalancare le cosciotte anche se vieni trattata come una sigaraia d'altura, e vuoi che nessun disperato usi la cosa per togliersi qualche sfizio?
> 
> Hai creato una personalità troppo ottimistica.
> 
> Continua così!


Aiuto qualcunA mi aiuti, sono solo, sconsolato, me tapino, vita grama nguuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeee ...

:infelice::triste:iange:   :carneval:


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè, tu vieni a dirci che i pianti con te funzionano, e bastano a farti spalancare le cosciotte anche se vieni trattata come una sigaraia d'altura, e vuoi che nessun disperato usi la cosa per togliersi qualche sfizio?
> 
> Hai creato una personalità troppo ottimistica.
> 
> Continua così!



Adesso a distanza di anni, NON funzionano più....


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Era l'unica cosa su cui risparmiava, un orchestrale li tratta per lavoro.


quindi... controllo medico manco a parlarne. Come fossero zigulì. Gli hai almeno spaccato un ginocchio, mi auspico.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, è proprio andata cosi e ripetutamente.


Non ho capito allora, pensavo l'avessi cercata tu per saperne di più.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



L7 ha detto:


> Aiuto qualcunA mi aiuti, sono solo, sconsolato, me tapino, vita grama nguuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeee ...
> 
> :infelice::triste:iange: :carneval:


Spalancatemi le natiche e vi farò conoscere un nuovo mondo.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Adesso a distanza di anni, NON funzionano più....


Ma quindi t'ha lasciata lui?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, è proprio andata cosi e ripetutamente.


... un classico. Mail? SMS? Telefonata anonima?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spalancatemi le natiche e vi farò conoscere un nuovo mondo.


Non eri tu quello che cercavo d'impietosire guastafeste.:rotfl:

E poi non ti piacerei, c'ho il culo peloso, vedi :culo:


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*L7*



L7 ha detto:


> Non eri tu quello che cercavo d'impietosire guastafeste.:rotfl:
> 
> E poi non ti piacerei, c'ho il culo peloso, vedi :culo:


Plurale maestatis.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ຕອບສະຫນອງຕໍ່ cosa vuol dire?


Risposta


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu l'hai conosciuta dopo aver scoperto tutto?



E' stata lei a farmelo sapere, la prima volta purtroppo in modo anonimo, su FB a mia figlia e non potevo chiamarla, si è subito cancellata, stupidamente ci passai sopra, lui è un bravissimo bugiardo, come tutti gli uomini di spettacolo, poi sembra che lei un sabato sera volesse uscire  con lui, non suonava, non poteva perchè eravamo via, lei non ci ha creduto, ha pensato avesse un altra, e la mattina dopo mi ha telefonato.

'signora volevo dirle che io e suo marito abbiamo una relazione da cinque anni'

risposta

'ho sempre saputo che a mio marito piacciono le puttane' (mi è spiaciuto perchè era presente mia figlia, serissima, ma mi è uscito facile.

'io non sono una puttana'

'questo lo dici tu'

'si può sapere cosa vuoi da me, le ho chiesto, e lei, 'ma non le da fastidio saperlo?'

veramente dopo il tuo avviso del maggio 2011 già lo sapevo.

Poi se ne è uscita con cose idiote, tipo 'io sono giovane lei è decadente' o similari, le ho fatto notare che sono più vecchia di sua madre, e che 99 55enni su 100 cederebbero ad una 24enne disponibile a farsi scopare in auto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' stata lei a farmelo sapere, la prima volta purtroppo in modo anonimo, su FB a mia figlia e non potevo chiamarla, si è subito cancellata, stupidamente ci passai sopra, lui è un bravissimo bugiardo, come tutti gli uomini di spettacolo, poi sembra che lei un sabato sera voleva che lui uscisse con lei, non suonava, non poteva perchè eravamo via, lei non ci ha creduto, ha pensato avesse un altra, e la mattina dopo mi ha telefonato.
> 
> 'signora volevo dirle che io e suo marito abbiamo una relazione da cinque anni'
> 
> ...


Minchia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Solo i veri uomini piangono come veri bambini!
> 
> E' come stimolare due istinti femminili allo stesso tempo!


Bellissimo ... me lo metto in firma :rotfl:


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi t'ha lasciata lui?



Si anche perchè la moglie ha ri-scoperto di noi...
Amoreeeeee credimi io voglio solo teeee amo solo teeeee vivo per teeeee
bla bla bla

faceva meglio a dirmi DAMMELA TESORO CHE CI DIVERTIAMO BENE SENZA STORIE !!

SENZA STORIE PATETICHE DEL TIPO "NON TROVERAI MAI UN LATO POSITIVO IN ME..."


Ma da allora sono passati anni...
..i pianti degli uomini non mi fregano più...
queste cose servono come esperienza...pazienza, è stato un divertimento sessuale sicuramente anche per me
ma per tutto il resto se lo avessero tirato sotto in macchina avrei fatto un applauso...apa:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se nascondere un arbusto
> nuovo Arsenio tu vorrai
> in un bosco nel trambusto
> a piazzarlo ben farai
> ...


Tu straripi una quartina,
Col tuo dire impenitente,
Come farsi una cinquina
Alla faccia della gente!

Ma mi pari sostanzioso
Nel nascondere gl'indizi:
Col tuo fare pernicioso
Vai schernendo tutt'i vizi,

Lo fai tu con disciplina,
Gran puntiglio e sardonismo,
Poi gran getto fai d'orina
Su chi gode d'onanismo!

Lodi e peti vai mescendo
Dentro kylix sui triclini
Ove il pasto van pascendo
Ottentotte e gran meschini!


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' stata lei a farmelo sapere, la prima volta purtroppo in modo anonimo, su FB a mia figlia e non potevo chiamarla, si è subito cancellata, stupidamente ci passai sopra, lui è un bravissimo bugiardo, come tutti gli uomini di spettacolo, poi sembra che lei un sabato sera volesse uscire  con lui, non suonava, non poteva perchè eravamo via, lei non ci ha creduto, ha pensato avesse un altra, e la mattina dopo mi ha telefonato.
> 
> 'signora volevo dirle che io e suo marito abbiamo una relazione da cinque anni'
> 
> ...




CASPITA !


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



Pleasure ha detto:


> Si anche perchè la moglie ha ri-scoperto di noi...
> Amoreeeeee credimi io voglio solo teeee amo solo teeeee vivo per teeeee
> bla bla bla
> 
> ...


Ascolta,guarda che la colpa è tua.Io non capisco cosa vi aspettate da uomini sposati,cosa?Le promesse che vi fanno sono finalizzate...credo che i pianti delle amanti siano anche peggiori.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Adesso a distanza di anni, NON funzionano più....


Ed allora, di grazia, saresti così gentile da indicare alla quota disperata e gerontofila dell'utenza quale è la chiave che ora può disvelare il tuo cuore e quanto ad esso è fisicamente attaccato?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gia',era circa uguale in un'altra discussione farlocca di poco tempo fa.
> Niente di nuovo....


era il marito della new entry :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> 'io non sono una puttana'
> Magari non rilasciava fattura fiscale,solo lavoro nero,per l'agenzia delle entrate aveva ragione lei
> 'ma non le da fastidio saperlo?'
> Questa e' fantastica,una povera idiota che crede d'essere intelligente e si stima tanto piu' quanto pensa di far del male ad un'altra donna che reputa inferiore.
> ...


E qui mi hai guadagnato altri 10.000 punti,dopo i 10.000 che avevi in faretra per averle dato della puttana.  :up:


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,guarda che la colpa è tua.Io non capisco cosa vi aspettate da uomini sposati,cosa?Le promesse che vi fanno sono finalizzate...credo che i pianti delle amanti siano anche peggiori.



Si, si ma infatti io dico che ho sbagliato a lasciarlo giocare.
è che mi piaceva sessualmente un casino ecc...
guarda che io sarei rimasta anche amante e basta con lui perchè mi piaceva ma non doveva raccontarmi cazzate per molto, molto tempo con pianti ecc... e rompermi le scatole se uscivo con qualcun'altro che non fosse lui !!
caspita lui la sera va a letto con la moglie ed io non potevo assolutamente uscire neanche con amici dove c'erano uomini che mi stavano dietro... ASSURDO!
almeno lasciami fare la mia vita e noi ci vediamo senza storie e paturnie!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,guarda che la colpa è tua.Io non capisco cosa vi aspettate da uomini sposati,cosa?Le promesse che vi fanno sono finalizzate...credo che i pianti delle amanti siano anche peggiori.



Amico sta attento....ieri sera ''parlavo''con tipa nuova a FB.. e mi fa'''tu con la moglie lo fai??'' ed io''certo''...e ho aggiunto''quanti uomini sposati l'ammettono??..di la verita''.Prima ha scritto''alcuni''poi''no hai ragione sei il primo''.
Capito Oscu??..dicono un sacco di balle..e le fagiane come questa se le bevono.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Pleasure*



Pleasure ha detto:


> Si, si ma infatti io dico che ho sbagliato a lasciarlo giocare.
> è che mi piaceva sessualmente un casino ecc...
> guarda che io sarei rimasta anche amante e basta con lui perchè mi piaceva ma non doveva raccontarmi cazzate per molto, molto tempo con pianti ecc... e rompermi le scatole se uscivo con qualcun'altro che non fosse lui !!
> caspita lui la sera va a letto con la moglie ed io non potevo assolutamente uscire neanche con amici dove c'erano uomini che mi stavano dietro... ASSURDO!
> almeno lasciami fare la mia vita e noi ci vediamo senza storie e paturnie!


L'uomo è possessivo..!Pleasure mi piaci,però avresti dovuto fargli credere che lui era il solo,e ti sbattevi chiunque nei cessi dell'autostrada.:up:


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu straripi una quartina,
> Col tuo dire impenitente,
> Come farsi una cinquina
> Alla faccia della gente!
> ...


Grande e' l'ilare sollazzo
drento ai versi di 'sto pazzo
che' giu' 'l volgo la gran massa
non afferra la matassa

grandi urla e strepitìo
fuor dal teschio del contado
dei beoti il tramestìo
sì tal scorza d'avocado

del panzon tutto sudato
orrido lo sguardo osceno
ansimante e gia' sbracato
pur lascivo nell'imèno

alla fine della storia
tutto va a finire in gloria
lo stolone ha fatto tappa
infilzando la sù chiappa


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dicono un sacco di balle
> Sono esperti di marketing,vendono bene se' stessi.....e fanno troppo bene
> ..e le fagiane come questa se le bevono.


Percepiscono quello che vogliono sentire.
E' come una chiave che apre una serratura.
Ed una sequela di cazzate apre due cosce.
Matematico.  :sonar:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Grande e' l'ilare sollazzo
> drento ai versi di 'sto pazzo
> che' giu' 'l volgo la gran massa
> non afferra la matassa
> ...


Del trastullo mi diletto,
Come felide con topo,
Discernendo'l tuo progetto
Nelle fasi e nello scopo:

Come fece Machiavelli
Nel suo libro portentoso,
Vai tagliando tu gl'orpelli
Al bigatto del borioso

Che su terga sue non regna,
Tal qual filo del bucato
Stes'innanzi a quella legna
Che sua moglie ha già bruciato,

Ma contento va lodando
Le lenzuola infradiciate
Ch'ora stanno svolazzando
Tutte o mezze congelate!


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Percepiscono quello che vogliono sentire.
> E' come una chiave che apre una serratura.
> Ed una sequela di cazzate apre due cosce.
> Matematico.  :sonar:



si, effettivamente alla fine sei sempre una preda...
dunque cazzate in più, cazzate in meno basta che me la dai,
il resto chi se ne frega se ci resti male, se ti ho fatto arrabbiare per tanto tempo
se ho giocato divertendomi in tutto e non ti ho fatto fare la tua vita perchè faceva parte del mio gioco...
ho giocato finchè non mi sono stufato. finchè mia moglie non mi ha anche beccato.. va bèh, quella si aggiusta,
un pò di romanticherie e dolcezze e tutto le passa..
poi si riparte e cambio preda.
Te non esisti più.
Usa e getta. chi se ne frega.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Percepiscono quello che vogliono sentire.
> E' come una chiave che apre una serratura.
> Ed una sequela di cazzate apre due cosce.
> Matematico. :sonar:



caro Eretteo non ti fulmino perche'mi sei simpatico....secondo te  il vecchio Lothar non sa queste cose?????
Sai perche'io nn dico  balle???...perche'non voglio trovare l'''altra lei'' sotto casa...io le avviso prima con chi hanno a che fare.E ti diro'di piu'sara'la prima cosa che ripetero',perche'gia''avvisata''..al prossimo appuntamento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> si, effettivamente alla fine sei sempre una preda...
> dunque cazzate in più, cazzate in meno basta che me la dai,
> il resto chi se ne frega se ci resti male, se ti ho fatto arrabbiare per tanto tempo
> se ho giocato divertendomi in tutto e non ti ho fatto fare la tua vita perchè faceva parte del mio gioco...
> ...



ma poi ritorna, fidati

ci sono uomini che ti danno sempre una seconda possibilità di spedirli con un calcio ben assestato
dovrai solo decidere quanto forte darglielo


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico sta attento....ieri sera ''parlavo''con tipa nuova a FB.. e mi fa'''tu con la moglie lo fai??'' ed io''certo''...e ho aggiunto''quanti uomini sposati l'ammettono??..di la verita''.Prima ha scritto''alcuni''poi''no hai ragione sei il primo''.
> Capito Oscu??..dicono un sacco di balle..e le fagiane come questa se le bevono.




Si, vero ma bisogna anche stare attenti a fare certi giochetti,
 perchè anche se una persona non ha nel DNA la vendetta....
dopo una presa per i fondelli di questo tipo.. la fagiana ti può anche distruggere... lei non ha niente da perdere,
tu invece...


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Eretteo non ti fulmino perche'mi sei simpatico....secondo te  il vecchio Lothar non sa queste cose?????
> Sai perche'io nn dico  balle???...perche'non voglio trovare l'''altra lei'' sotto casa...io le avviso prima con chi hanno a che fare.E ti diro'di piu'sara'la prima cosa che ripetero',perche'gia''avvisata''..al prossimo appuntamento.


Addirittura i fulminacci come Giove...  
....non era certo mia intenzione insegnarti il mestiere,non confonderei mai un raffazzonato dilettante con un serio professionista.
Mi stavo trastullando nel ragionamento con le analogie


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si, vero ma bisogna anche stare attenti a fare certi giochetti,
> perchè anche se una persona non ha nel DNA la vendetta....
> dopo una presa per i fondelli di questo tipo.. la fagiana ti può anche distruggere... lei non ha niente da perdere,
> tu invece...


La vendetta. Se uno muore dalla voglia di praticarla, vuol dire che è ancora coinvolto emotivamente. se uno invece se ne frega e pensa che praticarla sia solo perdita di tempo, ecco: allora in qual momento secondo quella persona è libera, indifferente, nuovamente serena. la vendetta secondo me è una cagata sempre e comunque, ma io non faccio testo. Come dice JB sono un tenerone, come dico io sono un accidioso. Spero ti passi presto la sete di vendetta e arrivi la santa indifferenza


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma poi ritorna, fidati
> 
> ci sono uomini che ti danno sempre una seconda possibilità di spedirli con un calcio ben assestato
> dovrai solo decidere quanto forte darglielo



Tornò dopo 1 mesetto...
ma sono stata indifferente.
Ti ripeto, se non si fosse comportato così, io sono single e non devo rendere conto a nessuno,
dunque me lo sarei tenuto volentieri come divertimento perchè mi piaceva sessualmente molto.

Poi se è sposato, io capisco che una moglie può incazzarsi con quelle che toccano i mariti degli altri
ma il problema a quel punto non è mio è di lui. (qui magari scateno un altro argomento..) ma ragazzi è così.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si, vero ma bisogna anche stare attenti a fare certi giochetti,
> perchè anche se una persona non ha nel DNA la vendetta....
> dopo una presa per i fondelli di questo tipo.. la fagiana ti può anche distruggere... lei non ha niente da perdere,
> tu invece...



Pleasure ascolta...qua'si incazzano della ripetizione perche'gia'raccontato ma tu sei nuova..

tempo fa'mentre sono a braccetto con moglie per le vie della citta',sullo stesso marciapiede senso opposto compare mia amante.Nessuno muove muscolo..piu' al tardi al cell lei ride..sai perche'???mai detto moglie brutta e siamo coinquilini all'amante..ma verita'...moglie bellissima e sesso..certo che si...capito??

morale....cniente giochetti o rischi il culo...


----------



## Pleasure (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> La vendetta. Se uno muore dalla voglia di praticarla, vuol dire che è ancora coinvolto emotivamente. se uno invece se ne frega e pensa che praticarla sia solo perdita di tempo, ecco: allora in qual momento secondo quella persona è libera, indifferente, nuovamente serena. la vendetta secondo me è una cagata sempre e comunque, ma io non faccio testo. Come dice JB sono un tenerone, come dico io sono un accidioso. Spero ti passi presto la sete di vendetta e arrivi la santa indifferenza



No ma io sono indifferente verso di lui, ormai sono passati anni.. era per rispondere a Lothar che parlava di gente che non dice la verità e le fagiane ci cascano... bisogna stare anche attenti a quelle cose, tutto qui.. .


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> No ma io sono indifferente verso di lui, ormai sono passati anni.. era per rispondere a Lothar che parlava di gente che non dice la verità e le fagiane ci cascano... bisogna stare anche attenti a quelle cose, tutto qui.. .


Sorry, ho capito un cavolo per un altro. 
Quanto alle fagiane, spesso ci cascano perchè ci vogliono cascare


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

detesto la cacciagione.
aborro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Tornò dopo *1 mesetto*...
> *ma sono stata indifferente.*
> Ti ripeto, se non si fosse comportato così, io sono single e non devo rendere conto a nessuno,
> dunque me lo sarei tenuto volentieri come divertimento perchè mi piaceva sessualmente molto.
> ...



adesso ho riletto per bene la tua storia. conclusa ormai da parecchio tempo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto la cacciagione.
> aborro


stasera vado a mangiare la beccaccia


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Del trastullo mi diletto,
> Come felide con topo,
> Discernendo'l tuo progetto
> Nelle fasi e nello scopo:
> ...



Chiaro il piano e pur l'ingegno
della torma de tu' versi
suscitar bisboccia e sdegno
nella scuola dei perversi

che' ignorante,non chi ignora
vuoi per l'epoca sbagliata
lui s'indigna pur ognora
dopo la tua smargiassata

grande il fiato ed il fardello
che'l tapino suol portare
 mentre tu novel monello
sèguiti lui coionare

grande e indarna e' la fatica
quasi quanto le tue risa
del villano senza fica
dalla stola unta e lisa


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi sei indifferente a lui, dopo anni, ma i primi tempi?

Io nonostante la piccolina sia stata stronza a coinvolgere mia figlia, si è poi scusata, e mi abbia telefonato per vendicarsi di lui, gliene sono grata, altrimenti quel bastardo di mio marito continuerebbe  ancora, tanto mi ricattava...non voleva saperne di dimenticarmi, ogni tanto aveva un altro poi li lasciava, comodo scopare sotto ricatto.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si, si ma infatti io dico che ho sbagliato a lasciarlo giocare.
> è che mi piaceva sessualmente un casino ecc...
> guarda che io sarei rimasta anche amante e basta con lui perchè mi piaceva ma non doveva raccontarmi cazzate per molto, molto tempo con pianti ecc...* e rompermi le scatole se uscivo con qualcun'altro che non fosse lui !!
> caspita lui la sera va a letto con la moglie ed io non potevo assolutamente uscire neanche con amici dove c'erano uomini che mi stavano dietro... ASSURDO!*
> *almeno lasciami fare la mia vita* e noi ci vediamo senza storie e paturnie!



sei tu che gli hai dato il permesso di trattarti così.
Non è che voglia difenderlo, ci mancherebbe, ma questo proprio non glielo puoi addebitare.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> La vendetta. Se uno muore dalla voglia di praticarla, vuol dire che è ancora coinvolto emotivamente


Se una persona ti ha ferito e mediti vendetta,vuol dire che ti sta ancora facendo del male,anche dopo anni.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> No ma io sono indifferente verso di lui, ormai sono passati anni.. era per rispondere a Lothar che parlava di gente che non dice la verità e le fagiane ci cascano... bisogna stare anche attenti a quelle cose, tutto qui.. .




Ottimo, che siano passati anni con il fedifrago mentitore, talebano e vendicativo


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stasera vado a mangiare la beccaccia



oggi tutti volatili....


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stasera vado a mangiare la beccaccia




vengo anch'io ..anche se preferisco la quaglia o ''la torda''....mica poche in giro  amica mia????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> si, effettivamente alla fine sei sempre una preda...
> dunque cazzate in più, cazzate in meno basta che me la dai,
> il resto chi se ne frega se ci resti male, se ti ho fatto arrabbiare per tanto tempo
> se ho giocato divertendomi in tutto e non ti ho fatto fare la tua vita perchè faceva parte del mio gioco...
> ...


secondo questa equazione, marito e moglie sono coloro che per tempi prolungati riescono a infatuarsi a vicenda e quindi la fanno franca per il tempo che dura l'innamoramento?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma poi ritorna, fidati
> 
> ci sono uomini che ti danno sempre una seconda possibilità di spedirli con un calcio ben assestato
> dovrai solo decidere quanto forte darglielo


e quando :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Chiaro il piano e pur l'ingegno
> della torma de tu' versi
> suscitar bisboccia e sdegno
> nella scuola dei perversi
> ...


Si scotenna il gran baggiano
-Tu mi dici veramente-
Pur quand'ei ha 'l core in mano,
Pur lodando l'idecente,

Ma la tresca che s'infratta
Qui d'intorno con subbuglio
Par menarca di cerbiatta
Che s'aggiunge ad altr'intruglio,

Questo mestruo'mbarazzante
Tal pernice, tal fringuello,
O tal altr'uccel volante
Gonfia a guisa di randello!

Cacciatori e cacciagione:
Son sol becchi e beccaccioni,
Cui principia la stagione
Quando prudono i coglioni!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

ma oggi è il giorno di paga di voi due? tanta spassosa allegria come mai prima


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Si scotenna il gran baggiano
> -Tu mi dici veramente-
> Pur quand'ei ha 'l core in mano,
> Pur lodando l'idecente,
> ...


Quale gioia,qual prurito,
le tue rime van cantando,
si nascondon dietro al dito
i babbei pur pasturando

e l'arcadia rinnovella
giovanili suoi sospiri
la maliarda in salmonella
pavoneggiasi tra i viri

ma i cascami cascan giu'
gravita' l'e' 'na certezza
di 'sta vecchia che vieppiu'
non gli vuol mollar la pezza

probitudine e saggezza
son pur doti da serbare
si riponga la vecchiezza
o il pollaio a scompisciare


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma oggi è il giorno di paga di voi due? tanta spassosa allegria come mai prima


Magari,potrebbe essere un nuovo lavoro.
E' che dopo giorni di astinenza,bisogna pur dare sfogo all'impeto creativo.
Io sarei sempre per fare uno spettacolo tipo il Drive-In anni '80,in cui ci fosse spazio per tutti gli utenti (mascherati come il loro avatar) che potrebbero sollazzare l'orbe terracqueo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quale gioia,qual prurito,
> le tue rime van cantando,
> si nascondon dietro al dito
> i babbei pur pasturando
> ...


Truzzo-truzzo, lesto-lesto
-Mi verrebbe già da dire-
Il rimar ti viene presto
Com'il verso del frinire!

Se cotali sono i tempi
Pur del tuo gran sfregolare
Delle vulve farai scempi
Come fuoco ad appicciare!

Ma 'l lamento è uno e bino:
Prima dicono ridendo:
"Come sferza il palanchino!"
Poi s'ingrugnano zittendo,

Tu le vedi corrucciate,
Ma facesti 'l tuo dovere,
Poi si lagnano seccate:
"Or non riesco più a sedere!"


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma oggi è il giorno di paga di voi due? tanta spassosa allegria come mai prima


Dici che dovremmo far pagare il biglietto?

A organizzare i pullman dalla Germania ci pensi tu?
(Sai, qui g'indigeni hanno un senso dell'umorismo diverso da quello teutonico... Siamo più un prodotto da esportazione...)


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Truzzo-truzzo, lesto-lesto
> -Mi verrebbe già da dire-
> Il rimar ti viene presto
> Com'il verso del frinire!
> ...



Savio e giusto e' 'l tuo poetare
le befane giu' irridendo
delle beghe da comare
giustamente sbeffeggiando

palle piene e tronco in mezzo
le crociate vai a fare
"Tra sfintère e imene un pezzo!
Manco quello vuoi lasciare?"

bieca e torva la bagascia
dopo tanto rimestare
fa e dispone la sua striscia
di cazzate a blaterare

tanto quello che fai tu
poni pure 'l core in pace
giammai andra' ben vieppiu'
stai tranquillo e cor sagace


----------



## babsi (8 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> anche per me
> 
> presa dagli esami? o ricordo male?





devastata ha detto:


> Ciao Babsi, bentornata a casa!





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao, Babsi! Certo che mi sei mancata View attachment 6516


:inlove:

Grazie mille chicas!
Esatto esami e vacanzina post-esami!:mexican:
Prima il dovere poi il piacere, no?

Cosa mi sono persa nel frattempo?
Avevo lasciato un joey in procinto di andarsene...noto con piacere che la forza del vostro amore gli ha fatto cambiare idea!!
:carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Savio e giusto e' 'l tuo poetare
> le befane giu' irridendo
> delle beghe da comare
> giustamente sbeffeggiando
> ...


Tu squittisci come un re
Tra matrone e biscazzieri,
Deglutendo i tuoi perché
Quando partono i levrieri,

Ma d'Achille e tartaruga
Vai copiando il gran vantaggio:
Più d'un metro avanz'in fuga
Dopo l'ultimo messaggio!

"Tanto nè più mai s'accorge
Dell'astuzia il vil caprone,
La favella sua non sporge
Fuori da pecorazione!"

Pensi e dici sottovoce,
Ma il viraggio sodomita
Disvelò il piè veloce
Stare a largo colle dita!


----------



## tesla (8 Febbraio 2013)

ma cosa bevete qua dentro?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cosa bevete qua dentro?


c'è la new entry ed partito il corteggiamento verbale di chi più, chi meno, spera


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cosa bevete qua dentro?


O fumano...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> c'è la new entry ed partito il corteggiamento verbale di chi più, chi meno, spera


Davvero scambi questi festeggiamenti per il Carnevale per un corteggiamento?

Che interpretazione inaspettata!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> c'è la new entry ed partito il corteggiamento verbale di chi più, chi meno, spera


Ma sti due fanno sempre così, su. La capretta ed il vecchio, dico.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sti due fanno sempre così, su. La capretta ed il vecchio, dico.


Sante parole.....piu' buoni di cosi',ci scriviamo le nostre amenita' senza disturbare troppo...




Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> c'è la new entry ed partito il corteggiamento verbale di chi più, chi meno, spera


Be',rileggendo i messaggi pregressi non da' proprio quell'idea...  :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> O fumano...


Certi artifici chimico-polmonari non hanno mai fatto per me.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sante parole.....piu' buoni di cosi',ci scriviamo le nostre amenita' senza disturbare troppo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, ma sapendo che noi maschi spariamo qualunque cartuccia, purché dare all'occhio, tutto è possibile ... corteggiamento all'incontrario ... un po' come amare le cascate dei rubini.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu squittisci come un re
> Tra matrone e biscazzieri,
> Deglutendo i tuoi perché
> Quando partono i levrieri,
> ...


Lieta storia mi favelli
con sussiego pel sermone
peggio che 'l sor Machiavelli
pronto a mietere chiappone

che' di storie d'alti eroi
e di lenti corazzati
c'han riempito anche i fasòi
certi prof avvinazzati

fiato in tromba,pie' sospinto
all'assalto dei felloni
par di scorgere il dipinto
della mensa dei panzoni

culo moscio,perle in fronte
sempiterno occhio lascivo
il bestione par 'na fonte
ma non e' succo d'ulivo


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no, ma sapendo che noi maschi spariamo qualunque cartuccia, purché dare all'occhio, tutto è possibile
> 
> Eh,lo so,ma quelle sono le benefiche riminiscenze di un tempo dorato che purtroppo non tornera' piu'.......la mitica mentalita' da anni '80,quando le macchine andavano a carburatore e gli ingegneri elettronici servivano a fare un frullatore.
> ... corteggiamento all'incontrario ... un po' come amare le cascate dei rubini.


I gioielli sono un argomento a parte,quelli comunque arrivano.
Ma certi dileggianti duetti esulano dal contesto in cui sono inseriti;potrebbero essere in questa discussione,in una di politica o su una in cui si discute dell'importanza dell'aggrappante per le vernici da unghioni incarniti per alluci valghi femminili.
Un aggancio si trova sempre.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ultimo nick che si era presentato come donna dentro e fuori era un travestito, vi ricordo



Tu ed io dobbiamo cominciare a fare un serio discorso sugli avatars.......tuoi  Ecchechezz


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu ed io dobbiamo cominciare a fare un serio discorso sugli avatars.......tuoi  Ecchechezz



ciao tubarao mio dolcissimo:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao tubarao mio dolcissimo:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


E cade un mito...
Anche la matra posta i cuoricini


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao tubarao mio dolcissimo:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


ossignur nomiiiii


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E cade un mito...
> Anche la matra posta i cuoricini





Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur nomiiiii



l'unico che riesce a farmi miagolare


----------



## tesla (11 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> c'è la new entry ed partito il corteggiamento verbale di chi più, chi meno, spera


ah, ma perchè si da per scontato che sia una persona vera? credevo fosse il solito fake che periodicamente ci allieta 
"donna dentro e fuori" l'avevo sentito solo nei film della fenech e pierino


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ah, ma perchè si da per scontato che sia una persona vera? credevo fosse il solito fake che periodicamente ci allieta
> "donna dentro e fuori" l'avevo sentito solo nei film della fenech e pierino


Fenech..Sbavv!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIaKSdy3gEk


Maschietti, non guardate soltanto dal quinto minuto eh! :mrgreen:


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> DONNA, DONNA
> dentro e fuori...



Omaggi...ma non dovresti dirlo tu, se sei donna dentro e/o fuori.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Omaggi...ma non dovresti dirlo tu, se sei donna dentro e/o fuori.


thò...ogni tanto spunti....


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> thò...ogni tanto spunti....



Ho una mattina leggera, oggi...


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ho una mattina leggera, oggi...


Beato te... io sto litigando con le statistiche stamattina...:unhappy: e di lunedì non è il massimo :carneval:


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Beato te... io sto litigando con le statistiche stamattina...:unhappy: e di lunedì non è il massimo :carneval:



Pensa alla salute...e poi qui nevica!


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Pensa alla salute...e poi qui nevica!


qui fa freddissimo...e piove...ma per fortuna niente neve!


----------



## Pleasure (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Omaggi...ma non dovresti dirlo tu, se sei donna dentro e/o fuori.



Ma daiiiiii era per scherzare che ho detto dentro e fuori... 
comunque NON scherzo sul fatto che sono donna.
Perchè dovrei dire una sciocchezza ?!?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiii era per scherzare che ho detto dentro e fuori...
> comunque NON scherzo sul fatto che sono donna.
> Perchè dovrei dire una sciocchezza ?!?



Perchè tutti ti guardano le gambe e si eccitano, vogliono provarci ma non si fidano della foto, chiaro ora!?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè tutti ti guardano le gambe e si eccitano, vogliono provarci ma non si fidano della foto, chiaro ora!?


Io sinceramente trovo che abbia le caviglie grosse


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sinceramente trovo che abbia le caviglie grosse


Mah... non so che dirti, dovrei vederle da vicino, toccarle sarebbe meglio. 

Ci metti una buona parola sorè? 

Però prometto che appena invio do uno sguardo migliore:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Pensa alla salute...e poi qui nevica!


fichissimo!! :mrgreen:

Mi sono appena fatto un giro in centro sotto la neve.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fichissimo!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Mi sono appena fatto un giro in centro sotto la neve.....


speriamochenonattacchisperiamochenonattacchisperiamochenonattacchi.


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiii era per scherzare che ho detto dentro e fuori...
> comunque NON scherzo sul fatto che sono donna.
> Perchè dovrei dire una sciocchezza ?!?



Magari pensi di essere donna ed invece sei solo femmina! 

Invito a riflettere molto sul fatto che abbia precisato il "MAGARI"...prima che qualcuno possa accusarmi di insultare la gente.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Magari pensi di essere donna ed invece sei solo femmina!
> 
> *Invito a riflettere molto sul fatto che abbia precisato il "MAGARI"...*prima che qualcuno possa accusarmi di insultare la gente.


Dove scusa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ah, ma perchè si da per scontato che sia una persona vera? credevo fosse il solito fake che periodicamente ci allieta
> "donna dentro e fuori" l'avevo sentito solo nei film della fenech e pierino


anche i fake sono esseri umani perfettamente scopabili :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> speriamochenonattacchisperiamochenonattacchisperiamochenonattacchi.


PurtroppoNonAttaccaPurtroppoNonAttaccaPurtroppoNonAttacca.

SperiamoAttacchi!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> PurtroppoNonAttaccaPurtroppoNonAttaccaPurtroppoNonAttacca.
> 
> SperiamoAttacchi!! :mrgreen:


porcatroiahaattaccatoporcatroiahaattaccato! e neanche poca!
Speriamo si sciolga:mrgreen:
...
alla peggio chiamo Lothar e mi faccio portare a casa da lui:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porcatroiahaattaccatoporcatroiahaattaccato! e neanche poca!
> Speriamo si sciolga:mrgreen:
> ...
> alla peggio chiamo Lothar e mi faccio portare a casa da lui:mrgreen:


qui è polverosa ... ora vado a spolverare un po'


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porcatroiahaattaccatoporcatroiahaattaccato! e neanche poca!
> Speriamo si sciolga:mrgreen:
> ...
> alla peggio chiamo Lothar e mi faccio portare a casa da lui:mrgreen:



smeraldone bellissima....prima andiamo al Crystal,aperitivo salasso ma ne vale la pena...poi ti porto a casa..cosi ti faccio provare il mitico controsterzo Lothariano...sai sono nato sulle colline...ho fatto presto ad imparare..e'troppo bello!!!!vieni allora???


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> qui è polverosa ... ora vado a spolverare un po'


e'la ns fortuna...non pesa niente...perche'e'freddissimo..ma li ne avete il doppio che qua'..anche se sono 45km..


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porcatroiahaattaccatoporcatroiahaattaccato! e neanche poca!
> Speriamo si sciolga:mrgreen:
> ...
> alla peggio chiamo Lothar e mi faccio portare a casa da lui:mrgreen:


anche qui! per fortuna ieri sera ho avuto voglia di gettare chili di sale tra il garage e il cancello!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> smeraldone bellissima....prima andiamo al Crystal,aperitivo salasso ma ne vale la pena...poi ti porto a casa..cosi ti faccio provare il mitico controsterzo Lothariano...sai sono nato sulle colline...ho fatto presto ad imparare..e'troppo bello!!!!vieni allora???


facciamo così: adesso provo con il fido destriero perchè dovrei anche fare la spesa e con te i parcheggi dei super sono un po' pericolosi:mrgreen: ... più che il controsterzo sulla neve.
L'anno scorso a fare il tragitto che faccio solitamente in 15 minuti ci ho messo 3 ore e mezza.
Ho fatto il pieno ieri sera... se resto bloccata ho una tavoletta di cioccolato, l'acqua e la e-cig piena, fino a domani dovrei resistere. Ma sono ottimista... non ci sono camion in giro. Magari per l'aperitivo ci troviamo una serata migliore:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

deliziosa new entry; dovresti gentilmente dirci che misura di seno hai, come porti le mutande, se sei di sinistra, titolo di studio, età ..e come stai messa con i rapporti anali (questa per oscuro)


----------



## Pleasure (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> deliziosa new entry; dovresti gentilmente dirci che misura di seno hai, come porti le mutande, se sei di sinistra, titolo di studio, età ..e come stai messa con i rapporti anali (questa per oscuro)




mmmmmmmmmm qualcos'altro ?!?!? 
miiiiiiiiiiii che accoglienza


----------



## Pleasure (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> deliziosa new entry; dovresti gentilmente dirci che misura di seno hai, come porti le mutande, se sei di sinistra, titolo di studio, età ..e come stai messa con i rapporti anali (questa per oscuro)



Ho 38 anni, ho una terza di seno, adoro l'intimo e adoro i rapporti anali.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ho 38 anni, ho una terza di seno, adoro l'intimo e adoro i rapporti anali.


Chiudi la casella degli mp:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ho 38 anni, ho una terza di seno, adoro l'intimo e adoro i rapporti anali.


sei rovinata dopo questa cosa...lo sai vero?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiudi la casella degli mp:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> speriamochenonattacchisperiamochenonattacchisperiamochenonattacchi.



attaccaeccomeseattacca, neppure a Cortina ne ho vista cosi tanta in poche ore, paesaggio da favola dal mio divano, solo pini con almeno 20 cm di neve sui rami giganti, qualcuno cadrà. Tutto bellissimo quando puoi stare in casa e al caldo, ma ho una figlia in giro in auto.....una l'ho convinta a non uscire questa mattina all'alba

speriamo in bene per tutti.

Peccato non sapere inserire le foto, meritano.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> facciamo così: adesso provo con il fido destriero perchè dovrei anche fare la spesa e con te i parcheggi dei super sono un po' pericolosi:mrgreen: ... più che il controsterzo sulla neve.
> L'anno scorso a fare il tragitto che faccio solitamente in 15 minuti ci ho messo 3 ore e mezza.
> Ho fatto il pieno ieri sera... se resto bloccata ho una tavoletta di cioccolato, l'acqua e la e-cig piena, fino a domani dovrei resistere. Ma sono ottimista... non ci sono camion in giro. Magari per l'aperitivo ci troviamo una serata migliore:mrgreen:



ahahah...questa settimana neve permettendo parcheggio a piani iper...e con altra forse parcheggio parco publbico deserto...quindi dovreri essere a posto.Ape...male amica mia....ho gia'trovato chi corre da me..ahahahahhah..

purtroppo in giro tanti imbecilli..tornando in office dopo pausa..ho trovato Fiat Sedici(4x4...)faceva i 30..ma non ho azzardato..perche'quando 20q.li ''partono''dventa dura pure per me...controllarla..


----------



## Pleasure (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sei rovinata dopo questa cosa...lo sai vero?



ah ah ah e va bèh, se scherza,
mica bisogna sempre esser seri


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ah ah ah e va bèh, se scherza,
> mica bisogna sempre esser seri


su queste cose scherzi a tuo rischio e pericolo 




ma si ovviamente si gioca!


----------



## Pleasure (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> su queste cose scherzi a tuo rischio e pericolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:up:
allora dico che se questi son i pericoli della vita....rischiamoooooooo:bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Circe (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> io capisco che una moglie può incazzarsi con quelle che toccano i mariti degli altri
> ma il problema a quel punto non è mio è di lui. (qui magari scateno un altro argomento..) ma ragazzi è così.


In parte hai ragione, ma non credo che sia il massimo vivere come ponzio pilato....firmato una moglie parzialmente incazzata...


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Ciao a tutti sono una New Entry ...*



Pleasure ha detto:


> :up:
> allora dico che se questi son i pericoli della vita....rischiamoooooooo:bravooo::bravooo:


Si vede che sei nuova


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Si vede che sei nuova



vabbè simy ma non so mica tutti marpioni qui......






...o sì ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Ciao a tutti sono una New Entry ...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vabbè simy ma non so mica tutti marpioni qui......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Noooooo


----------



## KaiserSoze (12 Febbraio 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *KaiserSoze* 
*Magari* pensi di essere donna ed invece sei solo femmina! 

*Invito a riflettere molto sul fatto che abbia precisato il "MAGARI"...*prima che qualcuno possa accusarmi di insultare la gente.



Dove scusa?


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *KaiserSoze*
> *Magari* pensi di essere donna ed invece sei solo femmina!
> 
> *Invito a riflettere molto sul fatto che abbia precisato il "MAGARI"...*prima che qualcuno possa accusarmi di insultare la gente.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Bè*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma Noooooo


Io mi annovero fra i serissimi1


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi annovero fra i serissimi1


al di là del libero cazzeggio tu sei uno degli UOMINI più seri e corretti che io abbia mai conosciuto


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> al di là del libero cazzeggio tu sei uno degli UOMINI più seri e corretti che io abbia mai conosciuto


Grazie,e sapessi quanto gli brucia il culo a qualcuno...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *KaiserSoze*
> *Magari* pensi di essere donna ed invece sei solo femmina!
> 
> *Invito a riflettere molto sul fatto che abbia precisato il "MAGARI"...*prima che qualcuno possa accusarmi di insultare la gente.
> ...


Ah ok. Non avevo inteso il senso, pardon.


P.S: oh, io comunque c'ho riflettuto tanto e quel magari non mi parrebbe proprio tutta sta figata. Vabbè.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,e sapessi quanto gli brucia il culo a qualcuno...!:rotfl:



è un problema di quel qualcuno...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Già*



Simy ha detto:


> è un problema di quel qualcuno...


Dici?


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?



ovvio... tu puoi sempre camminare a testa alta...


----------

